# Hi, Gordon from Swizerland here!



## Gordon (Oct 3, 2012)

Grüetzi mitenand!

I think it's time for me too to create such a thread.

My name is Gordon (well, not actually, but this is the name I use in forums) and I am from Swizerland.

I've received my first cube somewhen in the 80's, but couldn't solve it back then. Last year, i've seen a video of Feliks on the web page of a newspaper and decided to learn to solve the cube. That was in June 2011. 
I then bought a Original Rubik's cube and started to learn the LBL method. My first timed solve was something about 9:40 (minutes...)

I then kept on practicing until somewhen in September and then stopped. Somehow I kind of had no time anymore. Finally I started again this August.

I use CFOP and my single PBs are currently 29.40 (single), 36.64 (avg of 5) and 41.39 (avg of 12) for the 3x3 cube.

However, currently my times are much worse. I have no idea why. Recently I recorded some solves to see where I can improve. I was realy surprised how slow I am. I knew that I am not fast, but...

Here's the vid:







So. I hope to catch up again to my PB's and improve my cubing.


Btw. Are other cubers from Swizerland here?


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi!

1. Look ahead - you do big pauses during F2L, try not to look at pair that you are making. While making it look for another pair.
2. Do you see the whole cross during inspection? You should, you have bad cross-f2l transition. Try to plan your cross, and while doing it look for first pair. When you will be more experienced, you should look for cross+1st f2l pair, so start practicing inspection 
3. Fingertricks - for example U2, learn how to do it faster. You use only your index finger. Remember that you have 5 fingers!  (Ok, I use my pinky only in OH)

Good luck! 

EDIT: Btw. is it ZhanChi mini?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 3, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> Btw. is it ZhanChi mini?



The cube is a 55mm ZhanChi.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 4, 2012)

Yay, a fellow Gordon (kinda) 
Ok, firstly, I really like your turning style, very smooth.
A few tips: lookahead is clearly your main problem, the key there is to turn as slowly as you need to during F2L even if it's 1tps or less. An efficient F2L with no pauses, even at 1tps shouldn't take more than 30seconds... so that's point 2: try to be efficient. Watch some youtube walkthrough solves by some of the top cubers and see if the way they do F2L pairs is better than the way you currently do it, if so try out their techniques to see if you like them (you don't *have* to copy them as everyone does things differently and some moves are more comfortable for some people then others, but it's good to take tips). Similarly go through solve reconstructions for tips.
I think I noticed you doing cube rotations before OLL and PLL, you don't need to do these at all. just do U turns, they're much quicker.

Anyway your turning style is really smooth, keep it like that and you should find yourself just naturally getting faster.


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 4, 2012)

ohi.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I like your choice of music.  Classical music aficionado here.


----------



## MisterChris (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome! I think that I know you from some other forums. Of course, I am from Switzerland too


----------



## Gordon (Oct 9, 2012)

I've recently recorded my first avg of 5.

The times are not really good, but at least relative constant:
Avg of 5: 43.39 [46.17, 43.14, (46.49), 40.85, (39.73)]






The camera perspective is quite bad... i have to place it somewhere else.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 9, 2012)

I like Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto! (I play violin.) Heehee...

Nice solves too.


----------



## Thekirbycross (Oct 9, 2012)

A cuber from Switzerland Pretty rare . My times are in the twenties but I was as fast as you are a month ago. I'd recommend you use finger tricks such as moving the top layer with your left and right index fingers.People have already mentioned this but look ahead is the most important thing in cfop.If you haven't learned the one look Pll or Oll yet I recommend learning 1look Pll then oll.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 9, 2012)

I've already learned 1look PLL. But with G-Perms I'm not comfortable yet. It takes me at least 6 or more seconds to execute those, because they are somehow not yet in muscle memory. The other PLLs are more or less fast - well, compared to G-Perms and my other moves.

I've also started learning full OLL, but stoped after approx. 20 cases to concentrate on my Cross, F2L, look ahead and recognition.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 12, 2012)

I've recorded a new avg of 5 today. Improved since last recording. But only by 0.03 seconds 

Was it correct to add 2 seconds to the second time? Or is this a DNF? (U2 needed after stopping the time)

Here the times:
Avg of 5: 43.36 [47.57, 40.38+, 42.19, (51.53), (36.32)]






BTW: the 36.32 is my fastest recorded solve until now...


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 12, 2012)

Perfect turn style. I am sure when lookahead kicks in you will be sub 25 in no time..


----------



## Godmil (Oct 12, 2012)

agreed, your turning style looks super smooth and efficient. With time you'll recognise the F2L cases quicker and your times will drop really considerably.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know how i did that, but this is by far my best time I've ever reached.
Nearly five seconds faster than my PB until now. Somehow I saw the F2L pairs immediatly, not as usual when i have to look for them.
I think this is called look ahead 

I was recording an avg of 5 and my other times were somehow as usual: 42.42, 41.80, 48.71, 39.03
Then this solve happened...






I've tried another solve after this and only got 44.80.
I think it is a time which i will not reach in months anymore.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice! When you can do it once, you can do it again. I good not repeat my first sub 30 for weeks. Now every Ao12 I have about one or two sub 30's. Yesterday I had a sub 25 in a Ao 12.  You will be much faster than I in no time. I am sure of it.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 17, 2012)

I've reconstructed my solve... it took me nearly two hours. Hard work for me. It would have been better if I would have learned the G-Perms during this two hours...



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]yD1XgXZ9Yt8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (24.53)



Scramble: D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 L' D' U2 F2 L' R U F' D' R'

y z2 // Inspection
L2 F' L' R' // Cross (4/4)
y' R' U R U2 y R' U' R // 1st Pair (7/11)
L U L' R U' R' // 2nd Pair (6/17)
U L' U L U y' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair (12/29)
L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th Pair (7/36)
F R U R' U' F' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (14/50)
y R R' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL (16/66)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	24.53	66	2.69	71	2.89[/color]

Cross+1	5.86	11	1.88	13	2.22
F2L	14.47	36	2.49	40	2.76
LL	10.06	30	2.98	31	3.08

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	40%	31%	33%
F2L/Total	59%	55%	56%
LL/Total	41%	45%	44%
```


----------



## Gordon (Nov 3, 2012)

Just broke my PB's for Avg of 5 and Avg of 12:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 32.37
worst time: 53.96

best avg5: 35.10 (s = 0.95)
34.85, (36.26), (32.37), 34.31, 36.15

best avg12: 36.91 (s = 2.83)
39.34, 36.38, 37.46, 34.85, 36.26, (32.37), 34.31, 36.15, 43.28, (53.96), 33.38, 37.64


10 times out of 12 sub 40. That's also a new record.

Cube was my new Gohong V2. I start to like it. I've tightened it a bit compared to the 'Race to sub 30 Avg of 12' (round 131) and it now feels much better.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 17, 2012)

So. Today I have some time to practice more than usual.
My plan is to do at least 100 solves to finaly get an average of 100.

After the first 5 solves, I already had a new PB avg of 5:
Average of 5: 33.72
1. 32.43 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B2 F' R F2 D' U2 F L' B'
2. 36.60 F2 D' B' D' R' U' R F B R F B U2 F D2 L2 B L2 B R2 F'
3. (31.65) U' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L U F' U2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 R
4. (49.07) L' U D R' B U D' F2 B' R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R B2
5. 32.14 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F R F' D' B' L F' U' R2 U' 

I hope this continues like this 


Yes it does... new PB avg of 12:
best avg12: 36.46 (σ = 4.12)


Spoiler



Average of 12: 36.46
1. 32.43 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B2 F' R F2 D' U2 F L' B'
2. 36.60 F2 D' B' D' R' U' R F B R F B U2 F D2 L2 B L2 B R2 F'
3. 31.65 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L U F' U2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 R
4. (49.07) L' U D R' B U D' F2 B' R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R B2
5. 32.14 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F R F' D' B' L F' U' R2 U'
6. 41.69 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U L' U' B F' L' R' F' D R
7. (29.04) R D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L' F2 R' B D' R2 D' B2 D L U F
8. 33.05 U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 F2 L D L2 D F U'
9. 40.98 R' D2 F' U R L' D' L2 B2 L' D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2
10. 37.40 B2 D' F' R' U2 R D' F D R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B U2 F'
11. 42.33 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B U2 B L2 F2 U B U2 R' B2 R' F R D
12. 36.32 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 F D' L R' U R2 F' D L' U


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice! Keep it going like that! I am curious about the other 88 solves


----------



## Gordon (Nov 17, 2012)

50 solves so far... I had to take a break and after that break my times were dramatically bader.
I even forgot the G-Perms!? I don't know how and why, but I always mess up with them now.

Here the stats so far:
number of times: 50/50
best time: 27.84
worst time: 1:45.27

current avg5: 46.94 (σ = 14.50)
best avg5: 33.07 (σ = 2.46) --> PB

current avg12: 47.23 (σ = 12.75)
best avg12: 36.06 (σ = 2.54) --> PB

session avg: 39.55 (σ = 8.37)
session mean: 41.43

Individual times:


Spoiler



Session average: 39.55
1. 32.43 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B2 F' R F2 D' U2 F L' B'
2. 36.60 F2 D' B' D' R' U' R F B R F B U2 F D2 L2 B L2 B R2 F'
3. 31.65 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L U F' U2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 R
4. 49.07 L' U D R' B U D' F2 B' R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R B2
5. 32.14 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F R F' D' B' L F' U' R2 U'
6. 41.69 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U L' U' B F' L' R' F' D R
7. (29.04) R D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L' F2 R' B D' R2 D' B2 D L U F
8. 33.05 U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 F2 L D L2 D F U'
9. 40.98 R' D2 F' U R L' D' L2 B2 L' D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2
10. 37.40 B2 D' F' R' U2 R D' F D R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B U2 F'
11. 42.33  R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B U2 B L2 F2 U B U2 R' B2 R' F R D
12. 36.32 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 F D' L R' U R2 F' D L' U
13. 38.16 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B U L' F2 D' U' L U' F' R' U2
14. 31.21 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R B U' L D' L F L' R B2
15. 54.61 D2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L D2 L2 U2 L' D' L U B L' D2 F2 D2 F R
16. 35.48 F' U F U2 L' B' D' F L2 U2 R' L B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2
17. 37.39 L2 D L U' F' R2 U2 D' R F' U R L F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2
18. (27.84) B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R B L' R' U2 B D L2 B2 R'
19. 33.16 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 U' R' U' B' D B' L U2 F' L' D2 B
20. 30.57 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D' L' D' U' B U F' L' D2 B2 D'
21. 45.86 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U L2 D F2 D U' F' L' F R' B' L F2 U' L2 R2
22. 37.88 U' D F' U' D2 R L' D' R U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 F R2 B' U2 F'
23. 40.39 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L B D' L' U' R U' B' F2
24. 38.57 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' D B L' F' D' L' D B2 U2
25. 37.35 L' F2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B L F' D2 B' U' L2 B U R'
26. (1:11.64) U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U F R2 F R U2 L R' D' R2 B'
27. 36.80 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' B2 L' F R2 D L2 R' U2
28. 36.99 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R F' D' B D' R D2 U L' B'
29. 37.10 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 F' L' R' B' D B' F' D' B D
30. 36.94 D F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F U2 L R F D L2 B R2 D U
31. 33.72 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U B D' F U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' U2
32. (29.66) F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 L2 B' D' F2 U F2 R F' L
33. 36.16 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L R2 D F' D2 B2 F' D2 F' D F
34. 29.77 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L R' F' U' L' U' L' U' R U'
35. 38.80 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L B2 F D2 F2 R' F U' R' U2
36. 36.93 R' B' D' R2 U D2 R2 L' F' R F' D2 F L2 F U2 B D2 B R2 L2
37. 1:06.16 L' D L' F L' B' U' R2 F L U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2
38. 39.63 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 D' U' F' R B' U2 L D' B2 L'
39. (1:07.90) U' B2 R' F' U2 F L F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 B2
40. 41.91 L U' L2 F U R F' L' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F'
41. 1:02.90 D' B' U L B D2 B2 R U2 L2 B U' D' B2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2
42. 41.68 R2 F2 R B' L F' U' F' R' F' U2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2
43. 34.18 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B U2 F2 D2 F' R' D' U B D2 F' L' B' U F'
44. 47.51 D' L U' L' B L2 B R D' F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' U2 L' U2
45. 32.44 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F R2 U F' U2 L R' D2 F
46. (1:45.27) F D2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 F U' L2 R' D' L F R2 B' R U'
47. 39.45 U2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D' R2 B L' F2 L F R U2
48. 37.72 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 L R' D2 R B' D' L2 F L U B L2 F2
49. 1:03.65 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 U B' R F U' R B R2 D R' D'
50. 35.40 R' U2 D' F' D F R L F2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 17, 2012)

That's not too shabby.. A few PB's in there.. I had the same problem with the G-perms Then I made a small note with the 4 G-perms and carry it in my wallet. When I forget one I take a look at the note and perform it 10 times. It has been weeks since I have forgotten any PLL's now. 

Doing these Ao100 will take seconds of your time in a few days. I promise!


----------



## stoic (Nov 17, 2012)

For me, forgetting and re-learning algs is all part of the process of driving them from short-term to long-term memory so keep at it! It just takes time.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 17, 2012)

Finished with the 100 solves. I took a short break before the last 12 and I think this was a good idea. The last avg of 12 was not the best, but better than before. 

Here's the stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 27.21
worst time: 1:45.27

best avg5: 33.07 (σ = 2.46)
35.48, (37.39), (27.84), 33.16, 30.57

best avg12: 35.26 (σ = 3.83)
36.54, 35.12, 36.26, 32.25, 40.91, (27.21), 40.05, 31.45, (41.63), 35.53, 36.27, 28.19

best avg100: 39.46 (σ = 6.02)
session mean: 40.67

All times:


Spoiler



1. 32.43 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B2 F' R F2 D' U2 F L' B'
2. 36.60 F2 D' B' D' R' U' R F B R F B U2 F D2 L2 B L2 B R2 F'
3. 31.65 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L U F' U2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 R
4. 49.07 L' U D R' B U D' F2 B' R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R B2
5. 32.14 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F R F' D' B' L F' U' R2 U'
6. 41.69 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U L' U' B F' L' R' F' D R
7. (29.04) R D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L' F2 R' B D' R2 D' B2 D L U F
8. 33.05 U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 F2 L D L2 D F U'
9. 40.98 R' D2 F' U R L' D' L2 B2 L' D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2
10. 37.40 B2 D' F' R' U2 R D' F D R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B U2 F'
11. 42.33 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 B U2 B L2 F2 U B U2 R' B2 R' F R D
12. 36.32 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 F D' L R' U R2 F' D L' U
13. 38.16 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B U L' F2 D' U' L U' F' R' U2
14. 31.21 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R B U' L D' L F L' R B2
15. 54.61 D2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L D2 L2 U2 L' D' L U B L' D2 F2 D2 F R
16. 35.48 F' U F U2 L' B' D' F L2 U2 R' L B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2
17. 37.39 L2 D L U' F' R2 U2 D' R F' U R L F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2
18. (27.84) B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R B L' R' U2 B D L2 B2 R'
19. 33.16 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 U' R' U' B' D B' L U2 F' L' D2 B
20. 30.57 U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D' L' D' U' B U F' L' D2 B2 D'
21. 45.86 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U L2 D F2 D U' F' L' F R' B' L F2 U' L2 R2
22. 37.88 U' D F' U' D2 R L' D' R U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 F R2 B' U2 F'
23. 40.39 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L B D' L' U' R U' B' F2
24. 38.57 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' D B L' F' D' L' D B2 U2
25. 37.35 L' F2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B L F' D2 B' U' L2 B U R'
26. (1:11.64) U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U F R2 F R U2 L R' D' R2 B'
27. 36.80 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' B2 L' F R2 D L2 R' U2
28. 36.99 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R F' D' B D' R D2 U L' B'
29. 37.10 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 F' L' R' B' D B' F' D' B D
30. 36.94 D F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F U2 L R F D L2 B R2 D U
31. 33.72 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U B D' F U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' U2
32. 29.66 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 L2 B' D' F2 U F2 R F' L
33. 36.16 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L R2 D F' D2 B2 F' D2 F' D F
34. 29.77 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L R' F' U' L' U' L' U' R U'
35. 38.80 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L B2 F D2 F2 R' F U' R' U2
36. 36.93 R' B' D' R2 U D2 R2 L' F' R F' D2 F L2 F U2 B D2 B R2 L2
37. (1:06.16) L' D L' F L' B' U' R2 F L U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2
38. 39.63 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 D' U' F' R B' U2 L D' B2 L'
39. (1:07.90) U' B2 R' F' U2 F L F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 B2
40. 41.91 L U' L2 F U R F' L' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F'
41. 1:02.90 D' B' U L B D2 B2 R U2 L2 B U' D' B2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2
42. 41.68 R2 F2 R B' L F' U' F' R' F' U2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2
43. 34.18 F2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B U2 F2 D2 F' R' D' U B D2 F' L' B' U F'
44. 47.51 D' L U' L' B L2 B R D' F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' U2 L' U2
45. 32.44 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F R2 U F' U2 L R' D2 F
46. (1:45.27) F D2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 F U' L2 R' D' L F R2 B' R U'
47. 39.45 U2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D' R2 B L' F2 L F R U2
48. 37.72 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 L R' D2 R B' D' L2 F L U B L2 F2
49. (1:03.65) D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 U B' R F U' R B R2 D R' D'
50. 35.40 R' U2 D' F' D F R L F2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2
51. 41.88 L B2 F2 L B2 R U2 F2 R F' D' U2 R' B U2 R2 B'
52. 43.22 F R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L B2 D U' F' D2 R F'
53. 41.58 F U2 R2 D' F2 L F' R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 R D2 B2 R
54. 36.54 F U R' D2 L F' D B U' L' B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2
55. 35.12 U2 L2 D2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' R' D' F U2 F2 D L B2 R
56. 36.26 U R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U F D2 R2 D2 R2 U L' F' L U'
57. 32.25 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 U L2 R B U2 F2 R' U' F' D2
58. 40.91 U2 F U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 R' D U2 B U2 B U' B2 L' R2
59. (27.21) D2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L' R' B' L2 D2 F U F2 D R
60. 40.05 F' R2 B D2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F U' B' F D R' U B2 D' R2 D F'
61. 31.45 D U R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F D F' D2 L' B' R2 D R U'
62. 41.63 D B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B' F' D B2 L R2 F' D2
63. 35.53 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B' U' B F' U' R B' R' U2 R
64. 36.27 L' D F R2 U' B2 L' F' R' F' D2 R2 F2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F' D2
65. (28.19) D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 U' B' U' R F U2 B2 R B D
66. 39.23 R2 B2 L' R' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R U2 B' L2 U' F2 R B2 U B D2 B
67. 44.20 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D R B L F' R2 F' U B2 U2
68. 39.96 U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 R B2 L' U2 R D' B' F L U2
69. 47.55 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B' D' L2 F2 L' B L' R B R2
70. 42.93 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R D' B2 F' L' U' L R' D2 L2
71. 44.00 B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 B' U' F' D R' F R' U' L2 U2
72. 43.93 U2 B2 R' U2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R U' B' F2 U' R' U2 L F' D L'
73. 44.61 R' U2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' R' F' U L' B' U2 L' R2 U2 L2
74. 38.96 D2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F' D2 L B2 L B' R' B2 U' R'
75. 35.79 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B D' U2 L F U2 B' D' B'
76. 40.52 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R U L2 B2 L' D2 B R U' F'
77. 44.73 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B F L2 F2 U2 F' L' F2 U' R' F' L F' U R F
78. 45.15 U' L B2 R2 D F2 B' L D2 B2 D F2 U B2 U F2 D B2 U2
79. 34.13 B' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 B' L' R' F' U L R D B2 D L2 D'
80. 1:00.84 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 F' L B2 R' B U' B2 D F' R2 D
81. 49.81 L2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D L' B2 F' R B2 D' F R2 D2 B
82. 40.21 L2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 B F R2 B2 U' R' D2 B2 U B' R D' F L
83. 43.60 L' D B' L' B' R U' L2 B' R2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 D' L2 B2 U'
84. 41.96 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 D' B2 U2 R' D F' U' L2 D F
85. 49.77 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L F' L R' F2 D B' L2 B U
86. 31.73 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' L' F2 R F2 L2 B D2 U2 R' U'
87. 37.04 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 B L2 B' F2 D' L2 D' R D U B' L2 F' R'
88. 41.97 B2 R2 U2 L D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 B D' L2 D' B U2 L' U' L
89. 44.16 U' R F' D' B L' B D' R F' B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D
90. 35.66 B2 U2 R' D' F' L U' F U2 F D' F2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D
91. 34.77 R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' D L' B' R2 B2 R U F' U B
92. 36.71 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 D' B F L' D' U' F2 L B' U'
93. 39.30 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 U B U F' D' U2 R' B2 R2 B' U
94. 46.10 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 F D2 U2 B2 L U' L2 R2 F2 R'
95. 36.29 U R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R F' D2 U' L2 U2 R' B' R' D' U'
96. 37.32 U2 B' R F2 B D' B2 L F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R' L2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2
97. 41.03 F2 L2 D' R' U D' B2 L' U2 F R2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 L
98. 39.39 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' B' U' L D B' D' B' U' B' U2 L
99. 45.40 B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B L' R F' L R' U' L U' R2
100. (28.66) L D2 L2 D2 R F2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 U F L2 U2 L' B2 D U' R' U2



Now on to the Sub-30-scambles


----------



## Gordon (Nov 24, 2012)

I've just stickered my main cube new. It was a mistake... 
The times were worse than before. Maybe the recognition is worse with the new colours.

Avg of 12: 42.27
42.19, 41.26, 39.91, 45.39, 46.19, 42.37, 38.99, 44.41, (49.94), 41.01, (38.69), 40.97

Only three sub 40's.
I hope it will be better again.


Edit: it's time to stop cubing for today:
Average of 5: 42.02
41.41, 49.60, 35.05, (51.82), (33.34)


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 24, 2012)

What stickers did you get? Half brights from Cubesmith?


----------



## Gordon (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes Cubesmith, some are from the half bright set, but I have other blue and orange.
I will post a picture asap-


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 24, 2012)

I think you should just get the complete bright set. Most of the people here use them and they are excellent for lookahead. I made a video in September when I got my first set:

[video=youtube_share;y7ZwlUyFtmA]http://youtu.be/y7ZwlUyFtmA[/video]


----------



## Gordon (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I was wrong. I have the full bright stickerset and replaced the orange (because I could not distinguish it from the bright red) and the blue with a slightly brighter one.

Here's a short Video. I hope the colours are clearly visible.






By the way... the times are getting better after I've used this colours a while:
Average of 12: 37.80
30.87, 42.67, 36.59, 41.03, (29.74), 35.33, 36.82, 35.58, 45.20, (54.69), 38.58, 35.36


----------



## Gordon (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay! Finaly a new single PB: *24.39*. It's my second sub 25 time ever 
The last solve of an quite disapointing avg of 12:

Average of 12: 40.88
44.95, 49.34, 28.40, (52.99), 30.33, 44.61, 45.36, 42.37, 39.92, 43.39, 40.17, (24.39)

Scramble: D2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' B' R' F2 L F R L2 D' U2

Unfortunatly the solve is not on video...


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice! I am sick in bed with the flu right now but I will try that scramble as soon as I get a bit better.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope you will get well soon.

I continued with solves until I got an avg of 50, but no other new PBs.
Avg of 50 was 38.97.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice!! I see big improvement!!! Keep it up man! I had a 30.70 on your scramble.. Difficult cross...  Back to bed now..


----------



## BenVdd (Nov 27, 2012)

22.80 Had an OLL skip but my recognition for the PLL took ages :/


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2012)

Two weeks ago I started to collect all my timed solves in a spreadsheet to visualize my progress.
In this two weeks, I've timed 407 solves until now:

18 Avg of 12
3 times the Race to sub 30 Avg of 12
one Avg of 5
one Avg of 100
one Avg of 50

Here are some statistics:

Best time: 24.39
Worst time: 1:45.27
Average of all times: 41.04

Number of solves in different timeranges:

sub 30: 13
30 - 40: 204
40 - 50: 153
50 - 60: 19
60 plus: 18


And finaly, here's the graph:

The blue line are the individual times, the red one the avg of the current session.

Overall, not as much progress as I hoped for - well, in fact no progress - but I will keep on with collecting the times. Maybe I will improove my times someday.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 7, 2012)

Last Monday I started to do BLD. This is fun!
The first time you see a solved cube when you are finised is a fantastic moment!

Today I've had my second timed success: 13:29.97[8:51.74] 
I'm sure there is much room for improvement. My goal until the end of year is constant sub 10 minutes and maybe even sub 8 minutes.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! I don't have BLD aspirations as I can't even remembered what I ate for breakfast.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not good at remembering things either - ask my wife, she will confirm - but it is maybe a good training for it. And it is not as hard as it sounds. 

To memorize the cube, I use letter pairs and build funny or wierd sentences around the words. So I can remember them easily. The hardest thing for me at the moment is to find words for example for QJ or things like that.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Gordon, nice times with the bld solve  Where did you learn how to solve it blindfolded ?


----------



## Gordon (Dec 7, 2012)

I watched this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idRv29MhQ74 for general BLD method (Classic Pochmann), but use a different letter scheme for memorizing.
The letter scheme I use is from this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JNpJaRccRE


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! I've been looking to learn BLD for some time now. I've watched some videos, but I'm just not motivated.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 7, 2012)

Gordon said:


> I'm not good at remembering things either - ask my wife, she will confirm - but it is maybe a good training for it. And it is not as hard as it sounds.
> 
> To memorize the cube, I use letter pairs and build funny or wierd sentences around the words. So I can remember them easily. The hardest thing for me at the moment is to find words for example for QJ or things like that.



QJ is easy. It's brand name of a good (I think) pyraminx or megaminx.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep, I found out that my pyraminx is a QJ... And for JQ I remember my pyraminx standing on a tip instead on a face.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 8, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Yep, I found out that my pyraminx is a QJ... And for JQ I remember my pyraminx standing on a tip instead on a face.



Haha that's great! I just use JacQues, but maybe I'll start using that one as well.

Glad to see you're learning from my videos btw


----------



## Gordon (Dec 8, 2012)

Your video was the reason I started learning it. Thanks for that.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 12, 2012)

I was participating in the 3x3 Weekly Competition and after the 5 scambles for the competition (36.00, 35.58, 41.49, 38.51, 33.71) I continued with the next scamble on my timer: 28.91!

I thought that I must continue on the good times and... finally after 3 and a half week I broke my Avg of 5 and Avg of 12 PBs:

*Avg of 5: 32.64*
28.91, (26.07), 31.50, 37.52, (44.83)

*Avg of 12: 34.93* (first sub 35)
28.91, (26.07), 31.50, 37.52, 44.83, 35.10, 33.00, 33.45, 36.35, 39.51, (44.88), 29.11


Unfortunatley my timer only shows the next scramble in the scramble list so I cannot post them.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 12, 2012)

Gordon said:


> I was participating in the 3x3 Weekly Competition and after the 5 scambles for the competition (36.00, 35.58, 41.49, 38.51, 33.71) I continued with the next scamble on my timer: 28.91!
> 
> I thought that I must continue on the good times and... finally after 3 and a half week I broke my Avg of 5 and Avg of 12 PBs:
> 
> ...



What timer? If it's PPT, then go to History. If it's qqtimer, if you press the time by the best average of x, it shows you the scrambles for those solves.

Anyway, congrats!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 12, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Unfortunatley my timer only shows the next scramble in the scramble list so I cannot post them.


You need a new Timer  Congrats on those PB's!


----------



## Gordon (Dec 12, 2012)

It's only the timer on my phone... on the PC I have a better one.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 13, 2012)

After my ne PB yesterday, today I managed to get the worst Avg of 12 since a few weeks:

Best average of 12: 48.02
42.14 (1:17.45) 36.42 45.29 42.30 1:07.84 40.11 56.40 41.63 34.18 1:13.85 (33.60)

lol, maybe I wasn't awake yet...


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, these bad averages happen to everyone I guess.. Maybe in smaller deviations  On bad days I have averages around 34 - 36 seconds. Yesterday evening with bad lightning I had a great sub 30 Ao12.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 15, 2012)

Just finished my 100 solves for today:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 26.28
worst time: 53.71

best mo3: 30.30 (σ = 3.06)
best avg5: 31.61 (σ = 0.49) --> 31.91 31.88 (29.49) 31.05 (39.78)
best avg12: 34.01 (σ = 3.63) --> 31.88 29.49 31.05 (39.78) 32.06 32.72 39.16 30.71 37.26 37.02 38.75 (26.28)
best avg50: 36.23 (σ = 4.11)
best avg100: 37.25 (σ = 4.80)



Spoiler



1. 38.48 D R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 F R B D2 L' U' F2
2. 37.00 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 D2 R D2 B R' F'
3. 47.18 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L F L2 F R2 B D' R F' L'
4. 34.49 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U R2 U L2 F' D' B2 L' D2 R B' R' U B2 R2
5. 44.03 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 F L' F' U' L' B F
6. 38.26 F D' R' L B R U2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2
7. 32.08 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R' U2 F' L2 U B' U2 L B D2
8. 37.01 R B' U' R D L F2 U' F2 D' F U2 R2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 F L2 B2
9. 38.88 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 F2 R D2 R U' L2 U' L D B' L2 U B R
10. 35.56 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 B' F' U2 R D2 F U2 B R U R2 U2 F
11. 35.47 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R B2 F2 D U2 B2 R' D U2 F
12. 39.47 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 B D2 U L B R U2 R D' U L
13. 38.29 L2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' B D2 F' L' B L U' F2 R D'
14. 31.64 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D L U' F D B2 F R' B D2 U2
15. 29.51 B R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R' B' L B2 L' B2
16. 33.72 U2 B F L2 D2 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 R B2 R2 D B2 L2 R D' F
17. 42.61 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F' D L' B2 L' U F' L2 B'
18. 31.76 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B' D B U L' D' L F U'
19. 36.24 B D2 U2 B F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R U B F' L R U
20. 35.28 F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U R B' L' R' B U B L' R2 F'
21. 37.39 D F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 R' D' B' U' R' D F' L2 B' D2 
22. 31.36 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R U2 F2 D' B' L' R B2 U L
23. 38.97 U F U' L2 U D' F' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L F2 U2 R L
24. 46.30 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B L' F R' B2 L B' D2 U R2 F2
25. 38.54 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 B F2 D' B L2 F2 L2 R' U B L' B R'
26. 35.31 B2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F R2 F' R' U' B D2 B D2
27. 34.16 R D2 L' F2 L F2 R D2 U2 B2 R B D R B' R2 F' L D' U B2
28. 33.87 B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 D B U R U2 R F' L' F2 R'
29. 36.67 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L' B F D' B R B' L2 U R2
30. 43.92 L2 R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 R U' B U2 L' D' R2 D' L
31. 42.51 U D B2 U2 F' R' U F' R' L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2
32. 31.97 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F R' U' B D2 U2 R' B' D2 U2
33. 26.74 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B D' R B2 L R2 B2 D' B F'
34. 36.87 R D' L U2 L2 B' U R' B' U2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2
35. 45.82 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 L R' D2 F L2 D R2 F U' F2
36. 36.84 U F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' U2 R' B L2 U' L' D R
37. 31.84 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L R2 D B' L2 D2 R D F' U
38. 36.12 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U' F L F U' R' U B D F' D2
39. 32.39 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F' D2 U L B' R' L2 B D L' U'
40. 35.20 D B2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L B' R F2 R D B' F' D' F U'
41. 38.05 U R2 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 F' L B2 D2 F' U2 R' U2 L F
42. 33.70 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L F' D U' R' L U' L2 F R D
43. 34.86 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D' U' F2 R' U2 R2 F' R' B' L D L' D'
44. 46.92 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 F U' B L F U2 F' R' D' R U
45. 48.16 F2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' D B2 U2 F' D2 L F' R U2
46. 30.52 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D U' B2 D' R2 B' F2 U' F2 R' F' L2 D2 B' L' U
47. 36.68 L2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R U' F2 L2 D' R U2 R F D' U
48. 44.02 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F' D' U F' U' L2 D2 R' B' F U'
49. 30.20 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D L2 U B2 R2 B' L2 D L F' R U2 R2 D U
50. 41.74 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L' F' R' U' L' U2 F' D2 F2 R2
51. 38.51 B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 U2 L' F' L' U2 F' R B D R' L U'
52. 38.22 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 D B R' B2 U' R2 D R' F2 D' B' D2
53. 38.37 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 R U R' D' L' B F U B2 F2
54. 40.28 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U R2 B U F2 L' U2 B' R2 L2 F'
55. 40.40 L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F U R' D B2 D F R' D'
56. 31.91 R2 L2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R F' L2 F2 U' B' F' L B' F L'
57. 31.88 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 U' B2 R' U B D2 F'
58. 29.49 F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' L' F' R' F2 D' L B' L' D2 U
59. 31.05 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' F' L U2 B2 L2 B F' R' U B2
60. 39.78 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 L B' D2 F D L' F2 D L2 B
61. 32.06 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L' D' L' U2 R2 B D L F' R2 U2
62. 32.72 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 U' R B D' L D2 R F R' L B2 U'
63. 39.16 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R' U' B D' B L2 F D2 L B' U2
64. 30.71 U' F2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F L B2 U2 F' R' D' L' B L
65. 37.26 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L' U' R' L2 U L F D2 F L
66. 37.02 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U B' D R' L' F' L F' R B2 U'
67. 38.75 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L' D B' R2 B2 F U F2 R B' D2
68. 26.28 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 U F2 L2 U R2 B' R L' F R F D B' L' F U'
69. 47.28 U' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B L B2 F R' L D B2 F2 L2 U
70. 37.36 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F R2 F2 L' F D B R' U L U'
71. 39.08 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B2 R U' F L2 B' D L2 B' R F' U
72. 34.53 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U B' L B2 R U' B D2 R' F' L2
73. 49.14 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B' F2 L' F2 L' F' D' L2 F2 U'
74. 33.92 D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B' U' R D2 U2 B' R L D2 B
75. 50.45 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' U R U L' D R' B' D2
76. 41.22 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R F L2 D B' D L2 U' L2 B
77. 41.56 B2 D B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 D L' F D' B2 D' R B U'
78. 32.88 D R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U F R L B2 U L2 B2 R U'
79. 44.12 B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L' F' D B2 D R' L' D F U2
80. 31.84 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L F' R' F L' B U2 R' D B2 D
81. 45.38 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' B D2 F' R2 L' B' F2 L' D B2 U'
82. 34.08 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U F L D F' D' R' U2 R2 U' B D
83. 37.79 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D U2 B U' R' F' R2 B' U L' U' F2
84. 28.66 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' R' U R D F' R2 D' B' L2
85. 53.71 U2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' L B' L2 F R' D U2 L U' L U2
86. 38.16 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B D' U' R' F' U F2 L' F D U'
87. 42.84 U R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 B2 L' F2 U B2 L' F D' B D' R D'
88. 32.57 U B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 R' D' F' L' F D' L2 D L'
89. 40.09 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 B L F2 U2 F' D F' D2 B' R U2
90. 46.98 F2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B R D' F' U' R2 F' R2 L' F2
91. 43.96 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R D2 L2 B U' R' B F' D2 L
92. 32.10 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' L2 U' F R' D2 U2 F2 U
93. 32.32 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B D B' F R U' L2 B' R U L'
94. 48.32 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D' R D' L U2 B U' F' U2 R F2 U2
95. 31.00 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D F R' F U F' R B2 R2 U' L'
96. 32.95 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R F' D R2 L' B F2 L U2 B2 U2
97. 26.96 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B F' D2 B L D' U B R2 U2
98. 49.38 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L' D2 L' B' L2 F2 R' F2 U2 F'
99. 31.31 L2 D B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' U' B2 D' R B L' U B2 R2 U2
100. 41.45 F2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 D R' F2 U R D U R2 F' U B' U'



Everything new PB, just not for single.
The 35 first solves were made with 7 different cubes, always 5 solves per cube. After that, I used my main cube.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 15, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Just finished my 100 solves for today:
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 100/100
> ...



Nice average, but what happened with that 53 seconds?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 15, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Everything new PB, just not for single.



Nice!! You are improving alright. Won't be long before you hit sub 30. I promise you


----------



## Gordon (Dec 15, 2012)

lcsbiffi said:


> Nice average, but what happened with that 53 seconds?



for me it is good to not get a +60 in 100 solves, so i can live with this 53er. And it was most probably a OLLorPLL which went wrong and I had to do some more F2L parts.



MarcelP said:


> Nice!! You are improving alright. Won't be long before you hit sub 30. I promise you


You know that i do not like broken promisses 
I am progressing slowly but i hope I will reach sub 30 until mid of next year.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 18, 2012)

Today I started to learn Ortega again, because I've not used my 2x2 for over a year now and forgot everything:

Single PB: *2.52* 
Solution would have been: 
(Inspection: x') U2 R2 *F'*

What I did was:
(Inspection: x') U2 R2 *F* ..*[email protected]#!*.. F2

but nevertheless it's a fabolous time for me.

btw. old 2x2 single PB was 8.48


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice! What is your Ao12 on the 2 X 2?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 18, 2012)

Good, I'm waiting for my wittwo to arrive so I can learn Ortega again


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 18, 2012)

I have the V2 and the WitTwo but I ordered a ShengShou 2 X 2 because both are not really to my likings. Hope it will arrive soon..


----------



## Gordon (Dec 18, 2012)

I've not yet timed and Avg of 12, but it will most probably be around 20 seconds. This 2.52 was realy lucky. 
If I get a scamble where I have to do all steps and I recognise the cases fast, my times are around 10 to 12 seconds now. But there are lots that are more than 20 seconds.

I will practice some more 2x2 the upcomming days and hopefully my times drop below 10 seconds.

I use the WitTwo V1 and also have a LanLan. The WitTwo is quite good, but I had to take it appart once becaus of an internal lock-up and since then I couldn't find the optimal tension.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 18, 2012)

I've just done an avg of 12. (2x2)
Scrambles from the 2x2x2 race, round 111

number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.51
worst time: 33.04

best avg5: 13.24 --> (9.51), (15.34), 13.31, 11.85, 14.55
best avg12: 15.27
21.48, 14.87, 12.20, 13.40, 11.84, (33.04), 23.84, (9.51), 15.34, 13.31, 11.85, 14.55

The 33.04 was in fact two solves, because with my PBL I've messed up everything and had a freshly scambleled cube.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a LanLan and it doesn't corner cut AT ALL, It's very hard to speedsolve with that.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 19, 2012)

Just did 50 2x2 solves and got some new PBs:

Single NL PB: 5.04 (F' R U F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 U')

Best average of 5: 8.20
(11.66) (7.74) 8.35 8.14 8.10


Spoiler



U2 R' U' F2 R F' R' U
U' R2 U F' R' U R U'
F2 R F2 R U2 R' U R'
F R2 U2 R' U F' U' R2 F
R2 F2 U' F U' F U2 R' F2 U'



Best average of 12: 9.44
8.23 10.39 10.21 9.45 (6.56) 6.89 11.07 9.63 11.78 (16.70) 6.72 10.02


Spoiler



R2 U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2
U R' U F U R' U2 R'
U' R F2 U R F U2 R F' U'
R' U' F' R2 F' R U' F2 U'
R2 F' R' F R2 F' U F2 U'
R F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R'
U F2 R U F U' R U2 F'
F2 U' R' U2 F R' F U' F' U2
U2 R' F' R2 F' R U' F2
U F2 R' U R F2 R F' R'
F' U2 R' F2 R F2 U' R2 U2
U F2 U F' U2 F U2 F2 U' R'



And the avg of 50: 11.60


Spoiler



no copy-paste this time


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, you are faster than me already on the 2 X 2. Good stuff! Keep it up and you will be sub 10 easily.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2013)

After two weeks not touching my 2x2 I decided to participate in the 'YouTube Winter 2012-2013' event by drumgod1997 and cyoubx:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2I3ASYrttA&list=UUBtt3ISTKAgmwkJ3fYIuS1Q&index=5

I've done these 5 solves without warming up before, that's why the times are not as good as expected.
Here's the result:


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice! On the 20+ solves I think you did not plan the first layer complete right?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice! On the 20+ solves I think you did not plan the first layer complete right?



No; on the 26s solve, I think he messed up the OLL.

A few tips:
- TPS. TPS is big factor in 2x2. Try 'drilling' your algorithms. Also, have you lubed your cube?
- Become CN. CN on 2x2 is really easy; I just look around the cube until a particular colour face pops out at me; and that face is usually the easiest.
- Use the inspection feature. Reason is obvious.
- Use the Ctrl buttons to start the timer. Reason for this is that you are emulating a stackmat timer, and is better preparation for competitions.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 3, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> - Use the Ctrl buttons to start the timer. Reason for this is that you are emulating a stackmat timer, and is better preparation for competitions.



I did not know about that feature. That is pretty cool stuff..


----------



## Gordon (Jan 4, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> No; on the 26s solve, I think he messed up the OLL.
> 
> A few tips:
> - TPS. TPS is big factor in 2x2. Try 'drilling' your algorithms. Also, have you lubed your cube?
> ...



Yep, in the 26s solve I messed up the last layer...

And thanks for the tips.
I know my tps is bad, it's also with the 3x3. Maybe my fingers cannot move faster 
On the 2x2 I'm already CN, but if I don't see a good start, I usualy start with white on the bottom.

Yesterday I received my connection cable to connect my stack timer to the PC. I wonder how much slower I will be using the stack timer.

Btw: after recording the video, I continued with the 2x2 and broke some PBs:
Single NL: *4.91*
Avg of 5: *8.05* --> 9.81, 7.09, 7.26, (4.91), (11.71)


----------



## Gordon (Jan 6, 2013)

I've just participated in the weekly comptetition for 2x2x2 and wrapped the 5 scrambles for the competition in an avg of 12.

New PB avg of 12: *9.29*



Spoiler



2x2x2 cube
06.01.2013 07:51:00 - 08:02:26

Mean: 9.66
Average: 9.57
Best time: 7.14
Median: 9.23
Worst time: 13.18
Standard deviation: 1.58

Best average of 5: 8.74
8-12 - (8.63) 8.76 (9.23) 8.75 8.71

Best average of 12: 9.29
2-13 - 8.48 (12.43) 10.15 9.91 (7.14) 10.11 8.63 8.76 9.23 8.75 8.71 10.15

1. 13.18 R' F R F' R' U F2 R
2. 8.48 F R F' U R U' F2 U'
3. 12.43 R' F R' F' R U2 F' R' U
4. 10.15 F2 U R' U2 F' R U F' U'
5. 9.91 F' R U' R U' R F U2 F
6. 7.14 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R' U'
7. 10.11 R2 U' R F' R2 F U F2
8. 8.63 F R F R2 U' F' U2 F
9. 8.76 U' R' U R' F' U2 F U'
10. 9.23 R' F R' U F2 U' R U R2
11. 8.75 R' F2 U R2 U F' R F2 R2
12. 8.71 F' U2 F' U2 R U2 R U R2 U'
13. 10.15 U2 F2 R2 F U F U' R' U

Solves 6 to 10 are from the weekly competition.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice! As soon as my new WitTwo VII comes in I will start practicing again also. Try if I can beat that


----------



## Gordon (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sure you will beat that in no time.

Do you not have a WitTwo VI? What I heared, is that the VI is better than the VII. I don't have a VII, so I can not say something about that.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, I have a VI white. I just have not practiced 2 X 2 in a long time. When my new cube gets here I might find the motivation again to start practicing 2 X 2 again.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 6, 2013)

I have beaten my times on the 2x2 with this v2, so.. there is much to say pro and con both versions. I can only suggest you get both and see which you like best


----------



## Gordon (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I guess I will have to buy one then.
You two already conviced my to buy 6 colored ZhanChis (arrived three days ago), so why not a WitYou VII. 

I wanted to buy a pyraminx anyway  Is the ShengShou a good one? I have a QJ with tiles and I don't like tiles...


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 6, 2013)

I have two ShengShou Pyranminxes. One in white and one in black. The best thing about them is that they come in halfbright stickers..  They match my 3 X 3 cubes. LOL They are pretty perfect and cheap so I would suggest them.

How are your Forcecubes? Already made six single colors?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 6, 2013)

The SS pyraminxes are the best on the market today, from what I understand  So you're good to go.

The cheapest when I bought mine was Dealmaz.. dunno if that is still the case (wallbuys and fasttech are pretty cheap, maybe they have it), but here are the two dealmazzes:

black: http://www.dealmaz.com/speed-cube-twists/presell-shengshou-pyraminx-magic-speed-cube-black.html
white: http://www.dealmaz.com/speed-cube-twists/presale-shengshou-pyraminx-magic-speed-cube-white.html


----------



## Gordon (Jan 6, 2013)

So, just ordered some cubes again
A shengshou pyraminx, a Wittwo VI and VII all in black... and then some more... 

Until now, I just assembeled a blue 'ForceCube' and I think it is quite good but i'm not happy with the tension of it yet.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 6, 2013)

That'll come with time  Marcel got lucky in that aspect *chuckle*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I had someone do that stuff for me.. LOL


----------



## Gordon (Jan 6, 2013)

Always when I want to adjust the tension, there is no screwdriwer, and if I have the cube and a screwdriver, i'd rather cube than adjusting the tension.


Just did a first avg of 12 on Pyraminx. That is funny. Learned it today.
best time: *20.76*
best avg of 5: *31.11*
avg of 12: *39.68*



Spoiler



Pyraminx
06.01.2013 16:01:33 - 16:22:22

Mean: 41.54
Average: 39.68
Best time: 20.76
Median: 40.15
Worst time: 1:20.91
Standard deviation: 14.40

Best average of 5: 31.11
6-10 - 32.88 27.02 (50.19) (20.76) 33.44

Best average of 12: 39.68
1-12 - 44.71 43.61 (1:20.91) 47.08 37.54 32.88 27.02 50.19 (20.76) 33.44 42.76 37.52

1. 44.71 B R' L B' L B U L' b' l
2. 43.61 B R U' B U r' l u
3. 1:20.91 L' R B L' B U B L l' u
4. 47.08 B R B' L' U' L' U' b u'
5. 37.54 U' R B' L' R' L' U' L' U' l u'
 6. 32.88 L R' B' L B' L B R' b' l' u
7. 27.02 U' B U L' R' U L b' r' u
8. 50.19 U' R L B U' B U' L' r l
9. 20.76 R U R B U R' B' L U' r
10. 33.44 R B L' B' L B R U L' b' r l' u'
11. 42.76 B U R B' U' L' B' U l
12. 37.52 R' B' R' U R' L' R L' b u'



I'm looking forward to my new Pyraminx, because my fingers hurt because of the tiles...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done!

Screwdriver.. I have this short thick one that is within reach (and I put it in my bag if need be to use it during lunchtime), that helps LOL


----------



## Gordon (Jan 8, 2013)

After I tensioned my blue ZhanChi, I recorded following Avg of 5.
Not very good, but at least more or less constant times.

The scrambles are from the 'YouTube Winter 2012-2013' event by drumgod1997 and cyoubx.





The light was not that good for recording...


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice video! You have a very clean turning style. I have said that a few times allready I think. You should focus on look ahead. I can see the next pairs in the video while you are solving the current one. LOL..


----------



## Gordon (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I know the lookahead is one of my weak points. My problem is that I still follow the pieces that I am inserting instead of looking for the next ones. When I do slow-turning, I have no problem with that.

As soon as I start timing the solves, I get into a 'rush' mode and don't do the stuff I should. Somehow.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, I know exactly what you mean. I have this problem with CN solving. While solving one pair I must look at the what I am doing because in CN solves I have no clue how to patch the pair. When solving on white I can do all slotting and pairing without looking. That is why my look ahead on white cross is 10 times better. If I turn real slow in CN solves I can look ahead for the next pairs (and do find them) but 5 out of 10 cases I put them in the wrong slot or have the pair flipped in the slot. This is getting real anoying


----------



## Gordon (Jan 12, 2013)

Today I assembled my second 'Force-Cube' and did an average of 12.
The cube is not broken in yet and only quickly lubed a bit with silicone spray, the core is not lubed.


This is the result:

Mean: 38.56
Average: 37.92
Best time: 30.06
Median: 38.91
Worst time: 53.50
Standard deviation: 6.76

Best average of 5: 33.26
1-5 - 33.04 (38.94) (30.66) 34.41 32.32

Best average of 12: 37.92
1-12 - 33.04 38.94 30.66 34.41 32.32 41.14 38.87 (53.50) (30.06) 43.14 47.24 39.43



Spoiler



1. 33.04 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B U' R F U' L2 D L D F' U'
2. 38.94 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D U F2 L2 U L2 F U R' D U R' U' R2 L' U2
3. 30.66 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R' F U' B2 R2 B' U' F R L F2
4. 34.41 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D L2 B' U F' D' L' B' R' L2 B U
5. 32.32 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' F D' L B' R' D B U2 F' D2
6. 41.14 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L' U' B' L2 F' D' B2 F2 R U2
7. 38.87 R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R F' U R D' R' U L' B D' U
8. 53.50 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D F2 D R2 U2 R' U2 L' F R2 L2 D U B' L U2
9. 30.06 R2 L2 D F2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R U2 B U' L D2 B2 D2 B' U
10. 43.14 F2 U F2 L2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D B' D2 R' L' F' L U' R2 U2
11. 47.24 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D F U' F' R' B U' F R' F R' L
12. 39.43 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U B F' L' U2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 U2



Again, lots of differences between the times. When I see the next F2L pairs, I will get a time between 30 and 35 seconds. The other times were times where I had to search for the pairs.
The worst time was because of messed up PLL.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 24, 2013)

Today I received my 2x2 WitTwo v2.

Man, that is the worst cube I've ever received. At first I wanted to do a R U R' U' just to try how it moves, and I only could do the R and U and the cube was internally locked.
I don't know how to tell, but the cube feels so strange, kind of loose but also too tight.
Somehow the peices do not stay in place, and when I turn a R then a gap between the top and bottom peices on the left opens. But also, there is no speed. I have no idea how to describe it better.

I'll have to find a screwdriver and play around with the tension. Maybe it will be better somehow, but now I'm realy dissapointed.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 24, 2013)

I only have the WitLong (do you mean that?) Type C V5. That is one incredible cube. But as many none-Dayan cubes they have one disadvantage: 

1) It's not a Zhanchi.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 24, 2013)

No, I mean the 2x2.... i must change that in my prevous post....

However, after finding a screwdriver and tension the cube much faster, it's a little bit better. It still feel kind of loose, but it doesn't fall appart when I turn.

I did an average of 12 with it: 10.56
11.77, (17.71), 9.19, 9.58, 11.88, 8.31, 17.18, 8.04, (7.32), 10.92, 10.23, 8.47

The times are not that bad, just the feeling of the cube is very different.

I will have to break it in more, but Iguess I will stay with my v1.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 24, 2013)

I had the same feeling with my V2. I just received it two weeks ago. My times are a bit the same compared to the V1. I like the loose feeling, but with most algs that I know for Ortega you need big amount of cornercutting to be real fast. And the V2 allows almost NO corner cutting at all. Still I like the cube.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn...

I just bet my mean of 3 average. It was 30.01 before. I thougt I would be sub 30 when i beat this one, but... 30.007


Individual times: 29.613, 30.287, 30.122 --> mo3: 30.007

And the worst thing is, that the second of these three solves was a PLL skip and because I was so surprised I missed the timer in the first try. So the time would have probably been around 29 seconds and the mo3 would have been sub 30.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 29, 2013)

LOL.. 30.007 Getting real close to the sub 30 mark now


----------



## Gordon (Jan 29, 2013)

yep, but there is plenty of room until sub 30...

If i get another time between 30.007 and 29.999, I'll never use a timer again with three decimals anymore.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gordon said:


> If i get another time between 30.007 and 29.999, I'll never use a timer again with three decimals anymore.


Yeah but then you would have been 30.01... slower!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 29, 2013)

you're almost there  keep it up and you'll be sub 30 real soon.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 31, 2013)

This day started good in cubing:

3x3: 27.94
Scramble: U2 L2 D' R F2 R' B R' B U R2 B L B' L' F U2 R' U R2 D2 L' F2 D' L'

Not a PB or so but I think new 'Best Time for first solve of the day'


What time do you get with this scramble? Is it an easy one (except of the easy white cross)?


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 31, 2013)

24.92! On a white cross of course


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 31, 2013)

21.44  white cross as well, since I'm not CN like Marcel haha


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 31, 2013)

In my defence, it was my first solve of the day with cold hands.. I am going to do the same scramble when I get home after a warm up. Hoping for a sub 20 solve


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 31, 2013)

Is that a challenge? Haha


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 31, 2013)

For me yes.. I know you are a bit faster than me


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, I did a few warm up solves (about 10) and then did the scramble again. This time I got a 26 second solve.. LOL.. figure that. Then I did the scramble with orange on U and got a 21 second solve http://youtu.be/5byCVSAhLqw This time I knew where the pairs where. So it is like cheating.

Then I did the scramble with blue on top and got a 20.59. I am pretty sure if I do it a few more times on different colors I would get a sub 20.
[video=youtube_share;p4G3A5ipFdI]http://youtu.be/p4G3A5ipFdI[/video]


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 31, 2013)

MarcelP;821117. said:


> video


What are you listening to?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 1, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> What are you listening to?



Tom Petty - I'm Learning To Fly.

Or is it someone else who sings this song?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep, Tom Petty. It's just the radio.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yep, Tom Petty. It's just the radio.


Sorry I meant the other vid, with the guitar solo. Just wondering if listening to guitar solos might help my cubing speed


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah.. I don't know which song that was. But yeah, cubing in silence slows me down. Good music gets me in the flow


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2013)

Today I cubed again the first time since nearly a week... well, since the last posted time here.

I did the avg of 5 from whe weekly forum competition and this is the result:

Avg of 5: 34.00
36.48 - not bad for the first solve of the day
32.88 - ok
31.52 - ok
38.50 - damn you E-perm, lost at least 5 seconds...
32.63 - didn't stop the time correctly, so I maybe lost a second or so.

Overall, I'm happy with the solves. But now I have to learn a better E-Perm.




Lost 5 seconds on 4th solve because of E-Perm and at least one second on 5th solve because of not stopping timer correctly


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 5, 2013)

I do my e-perm like so:

Say yellow is the last layer, Grab a solved cube, turn it so yellow is on R and then do this:

U2 R2 F
(R U R' U') 3x
F' R2 U2

You will find the two to be swappeds on top of each other


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2013)

That's how I do it. But it takes me very long to find out how to orient the top layer before executing to not get a H-Perm.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah like so.. at least that H perm is fast *giggle*

Maybe check the wiki for another one, that is how I found mine in any case.


----------



## TP (Feb 5, 2013)

(x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x)

I recently started using this E-Perm, it´s very easy to learn and execute.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 5, 2013)

One of the shittiest thing about the E-perm is not the execution, but the aligning of the U face before you can execute. It takes a few seconds for me to align..


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2013)

That's exactly my problem.

I just saw this video which explans the E-Perm quite good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVru99o6vjA


----------



## Gordon (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought that it would be good to do some 4x4 again. So I started with timed 4x4 solves for the forum competition. The first solve was directly a new single PB.

*3:37.45*
D Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 R2 U2 B F Rw2 D' L R Uw2 Fw' D' B2 Fw U2 B Uw F R2 F' D B2 U Fw F' Uw2 R' U2 L F2 Rw D' L' B Fw2 F

The old single PB was 3:59.22... more than 20 seconds improovement... that's the advantage if you are slow... you get big improovements.
And if I remember correct, this is the second sub 4 minutes solve.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

Well done!
I am slow as molasses on 4x4 but who cares as long as it's fun


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I have never been below 5 minutes. I totally suck at 4 X 4 and 5 X 5 etc. But I do think it is great fun just to solve them. Nice PB! I might work on that a little bit too


----------



## Username (Feb 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Well done!
> I am slow as molasses on 4x4 but who cares as long as it's fun





MarcelP said:


> I think I have never been below 5 minutes. I totally suck at 4 X 4 and 5 X 5 etc. But I do think it is great fun just to solve them. Nice PB! I might work on that a little bit too



Practice  I was at 4 minutes and 30 seconds about 2 months ago, now I'm at 1.30


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes practice. But I am practicing my color neutral already, and one is enough


----------



## Gordon (Feb 6, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I think I have never been below 5 minutes. I totally suck at 4 X 4 and 5 X 5 etc. But I do think it is great fun just to solve them. Nice PB! I might work on that a little bit too



Last week I bought a 8x8 and 9x9 and since then I started with bigger cubes again. I like to solve them just for fun. And after solving a 8x8 or 9x9, the 3x3 seems very small in my hands 
My 5x5 - 7x7 are not that good cubes, so I don't use them, but my 4x4 starts to get broken in.




Username said:


> Practice  I was at 4 minutes and 30 seconds about 2 months ago, now I'm at 1.30



I would bet most of my cubes that I will not be at 1:30 in two months even if I wouldn't do anything else than 4x4.

BTW... new PB: *3:32.92*, even with parity (the other one was without)
B F2 L' B' Fw2 L Rw2 B Rw Uw2 R' D' L' B D2 U' F U' L2 R' D2 U2 Fw2 R U' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw U2 F L Fw2 Rw' F U' B2 F' R' F


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

Good going!! With parity at that.

When I hit parity I whimper, and then get my cheatsheet to get out of it. DNF solve then I wager lol


----------



## Gordon (Feb 6, 2013)

OK. Finished the five solves from the weekly competition:

Average of 5: *4:27.44* 
3:37.45, 5:15.26, 4:44.10, 3:32.92, 5:00.76

The last solve was disapointing. I didn't pair up two dedges and when I realised that, I had to redo a part of the F2L. And I also had nearly one minute to do the last OLL / PLL / Parity part. I guess a time around 4 minutes should have been possible.

Previous Avg of 5 PB was 4:42.22


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 6, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Last week I bought a 8x8 and 9x9 and since then I started with bigger cubes again.



Now that I achieved my goal to get sub 30 with CN I have decided to take things slower on 3 X 3. I just train OLL's mostly now. So now I can spend more time on other cubes. I have ordered a ShengShou 6 X 6 and a MegaMinx. Hope they will arrive this week  I think a 7 X 7 will be next


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 7, 2013)

I can barely solve the 4x4 lol hahaha I don't know the alg for oll parity or pll parity :S


----------



## Gordon (Feb 7, 2013)

This morning I assembled the third cube out of my six colored ZhanChis.
This time the white one.

Here are the three first solves:





It is a bit a strange video angle, but it shows me that I realy have to improove my cross.
Especially in the second solve, the cross took me more than five seconds and then I still had to check if it was correct.
I started with F2L at about 7 seconds and finished at 23. Until now I always thought that the F2L is my weakest part, but it seems that it is the cross.

Times breakdown for second solve:
Cross: ~7 seconds
F2L: ~16 seconds
OLL: ~4 seconds (2-Look)
PLL: ~5 seconds (a N-Perm)

Scrambles and times:
1. 42.32 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 D B2 R2 B U2 L2 D' R U' B2 L' R' D' 
2. 32.03 D2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B' L D' U2 B L2 F2 R F2 
3. 36.32 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F D B L' R2 F' R F2 D B2 U


----------



## Gordon (Feb 7, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> I can barely solve the 4x4 lol hahaha I don't know the alg for oll parity or pll parity :S



Two of the three parity cases are realy simple. They are nearly the same just one has a setup and a 'teardown' part.
- switch opposite dedges: *r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2*
- switch adjasent dedges: (R U R' U') *r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2* (U R U' R')

For the third one (fliped dedge) I use this one: (r2 B2) (U2 l) (U2 r') (U2 r) U2 (F2 r) (F2 l') (B2 r2)
It took me a while to learn this one, but now it works without thinking


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 7, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Until now I always thought that the F2L is my weakest part, but it seems that it is the cross.



Maybe a good time to start colour neutral which gives you more easy crosses. That's why I started CN in the first place. I average cross on a good day around 4 seconds. In CN find more 2 - 5 move crosses which take no more than 3 secs 



Gordon said:


> Times breakdown for second solve:
> Cross: ~7 seconds
> F2L: ~16 seconds
> OLL: ~4 seconds (2-Look)
> PLL: ~5 seconds (a N-Perm)



I have a slower N-perm I think. Also your F2L is great. I think indeed that focus on cross is the best thing right now.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 7, 2013)

I tried once to get CN, but gave up after a few days (one or two, I can't remember). 
But I will give it a new try.


As reference, I take my last avg of 5 two days ago: 
*34.00* (individual times: 36.48, 32.88, 31.52, 38.50, 32.63) 

First i did an avg of 5 with yellow cross to see where I am:
*39.09* (individual times: 40.38, 43.89, 36.32, 34.64, 40.56)

I must say that I am surprised. I thougt that it will be much worse.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 9, 2013)

Just did an average of 5 on yellow cross:

Best Time: 29.552
Worst Time: 35.408
Avg of 5: *32.605*



Spoiler



Individual times:
5. 29.552 (F2 D2 L B' U2 B2 R F L B' D F2 D2 B' D' B L' B2 U R U2 F L F2 D)
4. 33.803 (F U' L' D' B2 U' F R B R U2 B' U B D' L2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R F' D2)
3. 35.408 (D2 F' U' F2 L F' D B L2 B D' R2 F L F' U B' L2 F2 U R F' U' B' L2)
2. 32.837 (R B U L2 F L2 F2 R U F2 R' F' U' L' U2 L U L2 U F L2 U' L F' D2)
1. 31.175 (F2 D F R2 D' F' R2 F' U' F2 U2 F R D2 L2 F' R' F' R' F' R2 F' D' L' B)



I'm pretty happy with these times.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done!!


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome! I think I see a new CN solver being created


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 9, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Awesome! I think I see a new CN solver being created




Marcel is becoming a legend lol
"The Creator of CN Solvers"


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

Hehe.. he sure got me going!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2013)

I would say I finished the yellow-only phase with the avg of 12 of 34.33 in the race-to-sub-30 thread.

Next color will be blue.

OK, done the first avg of 5 on blue: 
*40.78* Individual times: 43.72, 56.49, 40.95, 34.77, 37.66


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 13, 2013)

That's really not too bad. My first try on blue was a lot worse


----------



## moralsh (Feb 13, 2013)

I will try that color neutral thingy after UAM open I'm getting jealous of all of you


----------



## Ramo (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice Job! Here are some things that I think that you could improve upon:

1. Start out by improving you cross. You can take a look at Badmephistos tutorials because those are some great ones to learn how to improve you cross.
2. Improve you Turns per second. That could be your biggest area you need to improve on.

I'm really not an expert, but take a look at these and see if they help you:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?6085-How-to-Get-Faster-using-the-Fridrich-CFOP-Method
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad2NdgoAg8I


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 14, 2013)

I disagree with Ramo. Do not focus on your TPS. You are better off improving other things. TPS is nice but it will come on its own. No need to practice specifically on that. If you rotate U 50 times in a few seconds before inserting a pair you have a high TPS but nothing to show for it *giggle*


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree with Kattenvriendin, TPS is nothing he needs to worry about. In fact, his turn style is very nice and should give him great look into the next pair. At this point Gordon is probably not really experienced in looking ahead. Turning faster will only make lookahead more difficult. I agree that cross is something he could work on which might have the best effect on his times on short term. Becomming CN helps a lot in that area


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup, indeed.. as you know I CAN have a fast TPS, but my look ahead needs working on. So.. I am actually slowing down, purposely now training on looking and finding the next pair as of when I found the current one.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 14, 2013)

I could turn faster, but then I have to search longer for the next F2L pairs. Not that I don't have to search for them when I turn with tis speed, but this way, I hope that my lookahead improves.
However, my TPS during OLL and PLL could be higher.

For the moment I stick with trying to get CN and improve my cross.

My last Avg of 5 on blue cross: 38.86 (individual times: 49.01, 40.17, 33.60, 37.32, 39.08)


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 14, 2013)

You should check out macky's guide on looking ahead here. It really helped me a lot. Also check out badmephisto's f2l videos if you haven't already done so. His channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/badmephisto/videos?view=0 .


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 14, 2013)

I do the cross fast, then on f2l I slow down a lot of and when I get to LL I do it super fast. That's how it goes for me

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gordon (Feb 16, 2013)

Just broke my ao5 PB for 4x4: *3:55.19* - Jeeee! Sub 4 minutes 
Individual times: 3:52.68, 4:05.14, 3:47.74, 4:49.69, 3:34.12
Scrambles from Weekly Competition

The 3:34.12 is just 1.2 seconds over my single PB...


----------



## Gordon (Feb 18, 2013)

New 2x2 average of 12 and average of 5 PBs:

Average of 12: *8.44*
8.65, 5.66, (5.32), 11.81, 7.52, 6.62, 8.73, 9.14, 8.20, 10.19, (14.97), 7.88

Including average of 5: *6.60*
5.66, (5.32), (11.81), 7.52, 6.62


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

NICE!!! Well done


----------



## Gordon (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks. I'm really happy with those times. I've improved both PBs by roughly 1.5 seconds.

I used my freshly tensioned and lubed WitTwo V1. I guess that helped.


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Gordon!
Ya, that's sad there aren't competitions in swiss : ( You had just 2 WCA cometition, I think in Genewa and other one, from french canton. And in Poland we have like 6-7 in year  I'm sometimes in swiss, in Biel, and other.Beautiful country. Btw, you must try have better look ahead, with that speed you can solve much faster. Nice vids.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 18, 2013)

Gordon said:


> New 2x2 average of 12 and average of 5 PBs:
> 
> Average of 12: *8.44*
> 8.65, 5.66, (5.32), 11.81, 7.52, 6.62, 8.73, 9.14, 8.20, 10.19, (14.97), 7.88
> ...



Nice!! I should practice 2 X 2 more...


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice!! I should practice 2 X 2 more...


Me too


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

Me three, but I am going to focus on the 3x3 mostly, even with the comp coming up. Doing pyraminx as well.

But I want to improve that 3x3 time already lol


----------



## Gordon (Feb 19, 2013)

And again some new PB's, this time for 4x4:

Average of 5: *3:27.30* 
3:24.24, 3:28.83, *3:04.40*, 3:57.08, 3:28.82
(Scrambles from the weekly competition)

Both PBs far better than the old ones:
old single PB: 3:32.92 
old avg of 5: 3:55.19


It would be time for some new 3x3 PBs aswell...


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

I think I will do the 4 X 4 in this weeks weekly competition also. You should feel really superior after seeing my times


----------



## Gordon (Feb 19, 2013)

But I would bet it doesn't take very long and you are faster than I am.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it would take very long.. here is my entry for the weekly competition:

*4X4X4*: (6:11.84) 5:59.69 4:38.70 4:54.67 (4:22.56) = *5:11.02*

Note, the last 3 are all without any form of parity


----------



## Gordon (Feb 22, 2013)

Today I've finished the blue-only phase with this avg of 12:

Average of 12: *39.353*

Individual times:
32.743, 41.848, 43.546, 41.946, 45.803, 43.950, 35.118, 36.818, 39.250, (31.050), (47.582), 32.512

The times are not that good and I still have problems finding the right pairs during F2L. Maybe one week blue only was not enougt to get used to it. But I will now go over to green, maybe that also helps a bit for blue. We will see in one week...


After the blue only avg of 12 I did some solves on white again, just to check how the times are:

Best Time: 27.648
Worst Time: 1:14.426
Average of 5: 34.105



Spoiler



Individual times:
1: 49.012 (U' F' U2 R' U R2 D2 F' D L F D R U' B U2 L' U' B' D2 F' R2 D' L U' )
2: 32.409 (B2 R B2 L2 D2 F D' F2 U' F' R' B U R' U2 R' F2 R D B L D F' R' F' )
3: 35.720 (R B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' L' B L F' U' R' F D R2 U F D R' U R B' R' F )
4: 27.648 (D B R B2 R2 D' F' L U' L' D L' U' B' R U F U' R D' R U' R2 U B2 )
5: 1:14.426 (B D R2 F U' L' U B L' U' R2 U' F D' R' F' L' U2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B )
6: 34.186 (B' R' U' F R D' L2 F D' L B2 U2 R' F U2 R2 D' L' F2 R2 B' R' F D' F2 )



The first solve was strange. I had first to get used to white cross again and the time was crap.
After that it was better, except for the fifth solve, where I messed up a G-Perm twice... without that, the time would have been better. After the first time messed up the G-perm the time was around 34 seconds...


----------



## Gordon (Feb 25, 2013)

After Kattenvriendin talking that much about the tuttminx, i ordered one today. I think this one will fit perfect in my collection.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 25, 2013)

Woohoo!!!

I do hope you ordered from VeryPuzzle.  You will not be disappointed. 

Do note the 120 degree turns and all as depicted on the site. There is also a lot of info on it on the Twistypuzzles forum that is useful.

I have yet to scramble it, I want a friend to see it first, and I know solving will be a multi-day event alright lol


----------



## Gordon (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, I ordered it fom there and I hope it will arrive soon. Hopefully it will take a while to be solved. The last puzzle i solved over multiple days was the super square one column, but this took so long because the inner rings were hard to turn without moving the center column. 

Today I wanted to do an avg of 50. But after ine hour I just had done 40 solves. However, I bet my avg of 12 pb: 
33.80

It was a while ago since I've bet one of my 3x3x3 pbs...


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 26, 2013)

You see that doing large timed solves is good for your averages?  I must sound like the advocates devil but the more large timed solves you do, the faster you get  I do an Ao100normally once a week, but lately I try to squeeze in a few Ao50s per week as well.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 26, 2013)

The problem is that I usually don't have time for that large averages. I would be happy if I could...


----------



## Gordon (Mar 4, 2013)

First 4x4x4 solve after over a week or so:
*2:53.73*!

This is my first sub 3 mins time


----------



## Gordon (Mar 4, 2013)

Woohoo!

Returned to work after one week vacation and three packages with cubes waiting for me. All of them arrived last week.
It's easyer to start work after vacations like this 

I've received orders from HK Now Store (DaYan I TaiYan), SpeedCubeShop (Japanese Speedcubing Kit 3x3x3 (Rubiks Cube with tensionable core) and a DianSheng Axis Cube) and from zCube (Type A cube chun 1, ShengShou 3x3x3 Wind (2 of them), Dayan LingYun V2 and a Master Magic).

Now I'm waiting to go home to assemble some cubes.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 4, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Returned to work after one week vacation and three packages with cubes waiting for me. All of them arrived last week.
> It's easyer to start work after vacations like this
> ...



Review the shenshou wind  I'm thinking about getting one for my little sister.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 4, 2013)

If you want a review, I woult recommend to find one on youtube. Most of the reviewers there have more experience in compairing cubes than I have... 

But I think for the ~$2.50 (http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=88) you get a quite good one for your sister. It turns good, can cut corners a bit but is not comparable to a ZhanChi or something in that range.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 7, 2013)

Finaly again a new 3x3 single PB. Broke my old one by 0.3 seconds:

*24.09*
D' R D2 L' U' L2 B D2 L' B2 D2 L2 F' U' L' F' D B R2 F R2 F2 D' F' R'

It was a quite simple cross on white and two free pairs.
The funny thing is that I used my white ZhanChi which I usually never use, just picked it this morning for no reason... It even does not turn as good as my usual main cube.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 7, 2013)

I am going to do that scramble when I get home after work. Congrats on the new PB! Always nice to get one.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 7, 2013)

Another funny fact about my new PB is that I broke the old one exactly after 100 days.

I wrote this on 27.11.2012:


Gordon said:


> Yay! Finaly a new single PB: *24.39*. It's my second sub 25 time ever



I cannot completly reproduce my solve, but these were the cross and first two F2L pairs:
x2 // inspection
D2 R2 F' D2 U' F2 // cross
y' U R U' R' // 1st F2L
U' L' U L // 2nd F2L


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice I got a 16.57 on that scramble(good for me).

I did something like this. 

D2 U B U F 
R' U M' U2 r' U R2 U M' U2 M r' U' r
U L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F
M U' M' U M2 U M' U2 M


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

Well done!! I'll try and remember and do that scramble later on when I am warmed up and rested. Ehh.. rested and warmed up hahah. Just got home from work 

Congrats!!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 7, 2013)

I had 22.81 on that scramble.. Nice one!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

25.15!

And it is a legit scramble, so this is going in as my new PB single LOL


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I had 22.81 on that scramble.. Nice one!



Come on... you can do that better 




Kattenvriendin said:


> 25.15!
> 
> And it is a legit scramble, so this is going in as my new PB single LOL



Nice. Congratulations!




I've just filmed an average of five again, it was not the best ever, but not bad... It will be uploaded somewhen today.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

I need to do that again.. when my fingers wish to cooperate I shall LOL

Curious for yours!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 8, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Come on... you can do that better



Yes, I think so too. It was my first solve of the day after long and tired day at work. My hands where not warmed up. But for me 22 is stil very fast  I wish these would have more..


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's the video:





So far my fastest Avg of 5 on video. However, .... MUST IMPROVE CROSS...


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice! Turnstyle/fingers tricks are very good. Algortims are also good. Only thing is speed. You might want to speed up a bit. At your speed it is very easy to look ahead. I guess you could do you insterts of your F2L with your eyes closed. That means, you could look for the next pair while inserting. I think right now you are following the whole insert with your eyes and start to look for next pair afterwards?


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

Somehow the thing with the not looking at the pairs while inserting doesn't work for me. Every time I try this, I mess up everything. In addition to that, I also loose the piece I'm tracking during the insertion, so this is not possible for my at the moment.

That's why I must insert a pair first and then search the second one.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 8, 2013)

You'll get there.

Good practice is to not time. Just make the cross and then look for the first pair. Then envision how to put it in. Done that? OK.. close eyes, and put it in now! Second pair, find it, envision, and insert. And so on. When at 4 F2Ls you scramble and start over.

If you do that a whole number of times you'll get more feel for the insertion and since your fingers know what to do your eyes can keep themselves busy searching for the next one


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

I've analyzed the best solve of the previous avg of 5:





I think I will record more solves. In my oppinion this helps to find the weak parts. Let's see if I manage to upload one avg of 5 per week...


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome reconstruction. Auch on the 3rd and 4th pair.. Both 4+ seconds. If these where 2 seconds each the solve would have been 28 seconds. And the OLL is great. But almost 7 seconds for the pll is too long. You should enter the sub step competition again. When I started my last layer was betwee 10 - 11 seconds. Now I average sub 8 seconds!! I dod not turn faster than you but I guess I have done more solves so they come more natural to me. Oh, and I see you are very dominant righthanded in algoritms. Try to find a better algorithm for this one where left and right are following each other. With a little drilling all your PLL's can be sub 4 seconds..

EDIT: your video made me enthousiastic. I will make one now also..


----------



## Gordon (Mar 8, 2013)

The fourth pair was really very bad. Especially becaus it would have been sooooo simple.

The PLL was crap. But for my excuse, it was a G-Perm. I don't like them.
But you're right. I will reenter the substep competition right now.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 11, 2013)

New 4x4 single PB:
*2:30.972*


Did the weekly competition in 4x4 this morning. Not started very good and after the 4th solve I wanted to stop, because I thought if would not get better, but I decided to do the last one too... 2:30.972 



Spoiler



Cube type: 4x4x4
Number of Solves: 5
Best Time: 2:30.972
Worst Time: 4:34.972

Averages:
Mean of 3 3:26.997
Average of 5 3:59.153

Individual times:
1: 4:07.439 (D2 L2 Uw' Rw2 D' F2 U2 L' F' R2 U R Fw' R' Fw2 U' Rw' Uw F2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw D' U' Rw F R' U L2 D' Rw2 D F Rw2 B2 D)
2: 4:34.972 (U L' Fw2 L R' Uw2 U L Rw' D' U' Fw' L Fw U Rw F' R' Fw' Rw2 F2 L R D' U B' R2 D2 Uw' L D' Fw2 R D F' Uw B' F2 Uw' U)
3: 4:12.943 (Uw B' Fw Uw2 F' L D2 U2 Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 Rw' U' L2 D' Uw2 U2 F Uw2 F Uw2 L' U' L' Fw L' Rw2 Fw' L' Uw2 B' Rw' D2 R2)
4: 3:37.076 (F D2 Uw B' Fw' F' D' F2 R Uw U L2 B' Uw2 U' B L U2 B2 Rw R U F' L2 Rw B' F2 L B U F2 D Uw2 B2 F' Uw' U F2 R' U)
5: 2:30.972 (Uw F' Rw U' F2 Uw2 R B F' Rw' F2 Uw' B F2 R2 F2 Uw2 L2 Rw R2 Uw2 B' Rw F' L' Uw2 L2 B R B' Uw2 L2 R2 D B' Fw Uw L2 U' Rw')



And the best thing is, I switched on the camera for the last solve... the video will follow soon...


----------



## Gordon (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's the video:





It seems very slow even if it is extremely fast for me


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 11, 2013)

VERY well done!! :tu


----------



## Gordon (Mar 13, 2013)

This morning I did a session of 24 solves to record some of them.
The solves started very slow (~40 seconds) but i've managed to get a new average of 12 PB later:

Best average of 12: *32.53*
7-18 - (27.69) 32.68 33.11 31.45 29.62 (42.77) 40.70 28.73 31.51 32.23 35.04 30.26



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
13.03.2013 06:54:24 - 07:28:16

Mean: 35.46
Average: 35.47
Best time: 27.69
Median: 34.55
Worst time: 42.98
Standard deviation: 4.75

Best average of 5: 31.25
7-11 - (27.69) 32.68 (33.11) 31.45 29.62

Best average of 12: 32.53
7-18 - (27.69) 32.68 33.11 31.45 29.62 (42.77) 40.70 28.73 31.51 32.23 35.04 30.26

1. 39.08 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' L' D2 F' L F2 U R2 D2 B' L'
2. 38.88 R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B' F' U' R' B' F' D U' F' D
3. 35.21 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L U' F' L F2 D2 B' D2 R' L2 U'
4. 42.98 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 L' U2 B F R' D' F2 L B F2 U
5. 42.34 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 L B D' F' R' L2
6. 42.58 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D U' F' U' B' R' F' D' U2 R D' U2 B'
7. 27.69 R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R D F R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 U
8. 32.68 F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B2 U L' D R L F R2 F R2 U2 R2
9. 33.11 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B F2 R' D2 B D F' D B L' U'
10. 31.45 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 L' U' F' U' R2 L2 B' U F2 D
11. 29.62 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 B2 D R2 U' F R B2 R D' L2 F U2 R' B2 U'
12. 42.77 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 F B2 L' B D2 F L B2 R'
13. 40.70 F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' U' B L' D2 R2 B2 F' L' U
14. 28.73 U' L2 D B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F L' F R2 L B F U' L D2
15. 31.51 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 B' D U' R' B2 D F D2 U' L2
16. 32.23 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' F' L2 D' U' R' F L' U L
17. 35.04 R2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D R2 U R' B' D2 U2 R' L U L' F2 L' U2
18. 30.26 B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F D' R' F' D2 R B' R' F R' L'
19. 33.29 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U L' D B2 U2 F D' B2 R' F' D2 U'
20. 31.48 U' L2 U' F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D F' L2 D2 R' L2 U' L2 U B D'
21. 34.05 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 R' B' F' R L' D B' U' B L U'
22. 36.65 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L D' B' R F R U' L2 D2 U2
23. 40.71 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B' R2 D' B' D' B' R2 U R'
24. 38.03 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B R L2 U' F' U R2 U' F U2 L' U'



If the video is something good, I'll upload the avg of 5 later.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice!! Update your signature  I wish I had you 4 X 4 times..  I registered for Eindhoven Open WCA comp. I think I will work on 4 X 4 for that the most.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 13, 2013)

I bet you will pass my 4x4 times soon. 

The 2:30.972 was a very lucky solve. I had easy 4 last centers, where always three centerparts were already in place, then I had some already paired up edges, no pairity and simple OLL and PLL cases. So, such times are not usual at all. Most of my 4x4 times are between 3:30 and 4:30...

When is the Eindhoven Open?
Man, I would like to go to a comp too. But unfortunatley there are no comp's in Swizerland and most of the others are too far away for me.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 13, 2013)

Eindhoven is weekend 1 - 2 June. I am attending only on 2nd so I can join 3 X 3 (to set a new WR) and 4 X 4 and 5 X 5. I am really looking forward to it. You could come to Holland. I have driven to Switzerland (to Bern) a few times in about 8 hours. It would be really nice to meet you in person. And if you looking for a place to stay, you are more than welcome at my place. I have a special guest room.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 13, 2013)

That would realy be great, but I don't think I will drive 8 hours twice for a weekend... maybe if I could combine this with some family vacations. But we don't have vacations in june this year, so... maybe another time or another competition.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 13, 2013)

So. Here's the today's avg of 5 video:


----------



## Gordon (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday I started to use my GuHonv V2 again, and it felt realy good. Somehow I think I like it more than all my ZhanChis, but I don't know yet...

However, this morning after a few solves between 30 and 45 seconds for warming up I started to do an avg of 12 before leaving to work. After the 11th and 12th solves were both sub 30, I decided to do another one. With this 13th solve I broke my avg of 5 PB and got my first sub 30 avg of 5:
*29.369*: 30.711, (42.342), (26.477), 27.243, 30.152

Whole session:


Spoiler



Cube type: Rubik's Cube
Number of Solves: 13
Best Time: 26.477
Worst Time: 42.708

Averages:
Mean of 3 27.957
Average of 5 29.369
Average of 12 35.068

Individual times:
1: 31.519 (D2 L U' R' B' L D2 R' B D F' R' U R D' F R2 B2 R' D2 L' U' F U' B2 )
2: 36.810 (F' L2 D2 R2 D' R' F2 D2 L' F R' U' R F' D' B2 R' D R2 F2 L' U' L F L )
3: 30.477 (U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 R U R2 D F2 R' D2 L2 F' L2 F' U B L2 D2 R B2 )
4: 42.708 (B' L' B' L' B2 L' U' L2 B U2 B2 D' R D' L' B' L2 D' F U L' F' R' D' L2 )
5: 42.117 (U2 B' L2 B' L' B' D' L B' D2 B D2 R' D R F R2 D L F D F L' F R )
6: 34.950 (L2 U' F2 U F2 L' D2 R' D R2 B' U B' L F L' F R2 U' L D F2 U' F' D2 )
7: 35.970 (B' R' U2 R U R F D2 B' R D2 F2 R2 U B2 D' B' L B2 D2 L' U' L2 B2 R' )
8: 39.905 (F D' R B2 D' B D' R' U2 L' D' B' U B' L F U2 F2 L2 B U2 B L2 F' D )
9: 30.711 (B D F2 U2 F2 R' U L D' L' U2 R D' F D R' B' U' R2 B L' U' F L F )
10: 42.342 (L2 D F2 D R D' L U B' L F' L' B' L D F' L2 B2 D B D' R2 B2 D F )
11: 26.477 (F U' L D' F L' B U2 B U' R2 B2 R B2 U L2 U2 B U2 R2 B L F' D' B )
12: 27.243 (D' F' L' B' R' U2 B' U' F2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' U2 )
13: 30.152 (D' F D2 B2 D2 B L' B' R' F' L B2 L U2 B L F' U F' D B D2 R' D L2 )


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice! Must be the change of cube LOL... I did only use my Panhsi this weekend. Did about 400 solves with it. Three timed Ao100's all three in the 27 seconds range. And I closed my weekend with a normal white Zhanchi Ao12. 25 seconds something.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe it was only a coincident, because I use a lot of different cubes for practicing. Only for timed solves I used only one of my ZhanChis.

My PanShi's has been sent on March 2nd and are still somewhere between Hong Kong and me... And with each day and each comment about the PanShi, I am more and more impatient to receive it.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 18, 2013)

LOL, I know the feeling. I still have the one from PuzzleAddiction comming my way. That one is pre-lubed, pre-tentionned and pre stickered. So I am a kind of impatient for that one as well. I like the Panshi. I am not a Guhong guy. None of my Guhongs are as good as my Zhanchi's. And my Panshi is better than all of my Guhongs..

EDIT: did you order the Fangshi also?


----------



## Gordon (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, Fangshi in black from HK Now Store, PanShi in black and white also from HK Now Store and ...



MarcelP said:


> one from PuzzleAddiction comming my way. That one is pre-lubed, pre-tentionned and pre stickered.



Then there should also be a Tuttminx and a LingYun V1 which hopefully arrive soon...

So, many cubes on the way


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

Good! Cubes on the way makes one happy lol

I have a few here as well


----------



## Gordon (Mar 18, 2013)

Well... this Panshis were sent on March 2nd... It never took so long before. The last order arrived within 7 days after mailing it.

However, my Tuttmix should also arrive soon. I'm especially looking forward to that ball


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 18, 2013)

Stop complaining. I usually have to wait 2 months for my cubes


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

7 days?

Wow.. fastest here was 7 days yes, but that was an exception. Most of the time it takes three weeks to a month!


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> Stop complaining. I usually have to wait 2 months for my cubes


Sorry, I'll stop now 



Kattenvriendin said:


> 7 days?
> 
> Wow.. fastest here was 7 days yes, but that was an exception. Most of the time it takes three weeks to a month!


I meant 7 days since the cubes were shipped, not after ordering.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2013)

Something strange just happened to me...
I found my first ZhanChi, which is a Lubix one. I thought I will take this one today for my solves even if I didn't like it's turning very much. 
After warming up with some 2x2 and 3x3 solves I paricipated in the weekly competition:


Average of 5: *28.722*
Individual times: (24.691), 29.292, (29.652), 28.982, 27.892

... I've never ever had more than two or three sub-30 solves in a row, and now five, and in a competition. I hope I can now hold this level or at least beat this before the end of this year.

And I will definitely use this cube for some time now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done!!

(I also meant after shipping  )

Those are nice times.. wow.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Mar 19, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Something strange just happened to me...
> I found my first ZhanChi, which is a Lubix one. I thought I will take this one today for my solves even if I didn't like it's turning very much.
> After warming up with some 2x2 and 3x3 solves I paricipated in the weekly competition:
> 
> ...



It also happens to me. It seems that I improve put of nowhere. One moment I'm averaging 30 seconds, the next I average 27 oO


----------



## Gordon (Mar 20, 2013)

Heilige Bim-Bam!

Today I wantet do do an average of 50. The first few solves were bad (57seconds on second solve...) but then some crazy things happened...
With solve 14, I broke my Avg of 5 PB, then with every single solve between 15 and 22 I broke my Avg of 12 PB and with number 22 again my Avg of 5:

*Average of 5: 28.246*
Individual times: 29.007, (27.413), (29.675), 28.020, 27.710

*Average of 12: 29.392*
Individual times: 29.380, (38.419), 27.581, 28.345, 37.181, (25.575), 29.610, 29.007, 27.413, 29.675, 28.020, 27.710

This is my first sub-30 avg of 12, with only two sup-30 times, and 7 sub-30 times in a row.

Then the magic disapeared... until solve 30:
*New single PB: 21.024* no idea how I did that... That's more than three seconds faster than my old single PB!

I tried to complete the average of 50, but I couldn't concentrate anymore...

All times and scrambles:


Spoiler



number of times: 31/31
best time: 21.024
worst time: 57.680

current avg5: 32.699 (σ = 1.69)
best avg5: 28.246 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 31.739 (σ = 3.13)
best avg12: 29.392 (σ = 2.87)

session avg: 32.380 (σ = 4.14)
session mean: 33.117

41.510 (D2 F' R D B D' F L B' R F2 R2 D' L2 U' F' R2 D2 R2 F' D L U' R F2)
57.680 (R D' F' D L' U' L2 D' B U2 B R2 F2 R B' L U R' U R U2 F' L' F2 L')
39.980 (F2 D' R2 B U' L U R' D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B L F2 D' B' R' B2 L2 U B') 
32.552 (D' L D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F D F' R2 B2 L' D L B D2 B R B2 D F2 U) 
31.254 (F2 R F L F L D F U2 B' R2 D R2 U2 R D2 F' D F D R D F D2 F') 
32.806 (F' L' B D' B' R2 B2 L2 B R F' L' F U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 D' R B' L' D2 B) 
34.109 (D' F' R' B L2 U' L' F2 D2 R' U2 B D L U' L2 F D2 B' R U' R D F U2) 
30.122 (F' U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F D2 F' D' L' D2 F L' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' R' B' U2 F L') 
48.082 (R2 F2 D F' D2 R B' L' D2 B2 L2 U2 B L' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U' L' F' U2) 
28.955 (R' D F U' R2 B' R B' L B R2 U2 L B2 R' U' L2 B' R' U' F' L2 U2 R D') 
29.380 (B' D2 R' D' F D2 F2 D R2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 R2 F U R' D B) 
38.419 (B' D L2 U2 L2 B' D F' U2 L' B2 D B U' R2 B2 U F' U' F2 R D L2 F U) 
27.581 (F' D R2 D' L' B R B R2 U B U B U B' D2 F2 D' L2 U L B U2 F2 U') 
28.345 (B' U' R2 B' U' L B U2 L' D2 L2 B R' D' L' U' F U L' F' D2 L B' L U) 
37.181 (L' B' R D L D' L' F' D F' R' F R U2 B2 U R F2 L F D2 R' F' D F) 
25.575 (L2 D' L' U2 L2 U F L2 D' F' R2 B' U2 F U L' B2 L2 D' L2 D' B' U2 F2 L2) 
29.610 (B' L F D' R B U R B' R' B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U F U' B' D' R F D2 L') 
29.007 (U' B' L2 D2 R' D R2 U2 F2 U F2 R D' B' D L2 U2 B2 R2 U R D2 B2 L' U') 
27.413 (R2 B' U2 F2 R' U' B U2 F2 R D' L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 L' B2 L F2 L2 U' F') 
29.675 (D F' D2 B D F D2 L' U' F2 R' D2 F R' F2 D2 R2 F' L D B U R2 D' B') 
28.020 (B' L' D2 L D2 B D2 R2 F R' F' D2 F L U' F R D' L' F R' F2 L' U2 B) 
27.710 (D L B D F' D' L D B' D2 R2 D L2 D R2 F' U B L' U B L2 F R' D') 
38.649 (F2 D F2 D F2 L' D2 L2 F U B U' F2 U L' F2 U2 L2 F R' F' L2 F2 U R2) 
32.782 (R' F L2 B L2 F' R F' U2 L2 B' U R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' R U B D2) 
36.674 (L2 F2 D2 B D F2 L2 D B R2 F' L2 D2 R U2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F L) 
29.083 (L' B D R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 D R' D F R' U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B R2 D L B' R2) 
32.913 (F2 U B2 U2 L B D2 R' D' B' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 F D F2 U L D B2 R' D2 R2) 
35.345 (B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 F2 L' U B2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 F') 
34.273 (F' L2 U2 B2 U F U' R' U' L' F' L D' B U' B' R B' R B' L B2 R' U R) 
21.024 (R B2 U F' U' R2 U R2 B' R2 B' U2 F R' D B2 L' U R' D2 B2 U L F2 L') 
30.912 (L' U2 L' F U' B' U' L U' B2 D2 F R' D' R F D' L B' R2 F R2 B' D B2)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice going there man! It's nice to see practice is paying of for you..


----------



## Gordon (Mar 27, 2013)

Today I recorded again some solves... Unforunatley they were far away from last weeks times:





The first two were good, then nothin worked anymore...


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 27, 2013)

The first two where indeed pretty cool. They where fluent with just small pauses. I saw you turned slow so you could look ahead. In the thrid solve I noticed you started speeding up the moves.. You loose look ahed immediatly. I laughed out loud when you turned the cube upside down to check the cross after sloving the cross in the third solve.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep... The third solve messed up everything. I got distracted and then could not concentrate anymore. Maybe the next time I record I will get a sub 30 avg of 5 on video.

Today I received my black and white Panshi from HK Now Store. 
Iv'e assembeled the black one, and I must say that I like it for now. It's not yet lubed or tensioned correct, but I have no clicking or anything like that. In fact, the cube feels realy smooth.
I expect a good cube when it's lubed, tensioned and broken in.

Maybe the next video is with the Panshi


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 28, 2013)

oh mine is very clicky. Very loud. But smooth..I will make an Ao5 on video with my Panshi in a few hours.. (after work)..


----------



## Gordon (Mar 28, 2013)

Now that I loosened the tension by some turns, mine is also clicky... I guess it was tensioned too tight to be clicky.

Btw... I've received my Tuttminx today  I guess the Panshi has to wait to be broken in and lubed.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 28, 2013)

Nah.., forget the Tuttminx. Getting faster on the 3 X 3 is much more important. LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 28, 2013)

Forget the tuttminx?? Do you have any idea what you are saying?? lol

Going to sticker it tonight Gordon?


----------



## Gordon (Mar 28, 2013)

No, I don't think so... I'm a bit afraid of stickering.
Did you loosen it before you stickered? Mine is so tight, I can't even move a face. 
Because in the Instructions they write that you have to turn the faces before stickering...


[video=youtube_share;v-N1p_kDTJA]http://youtu.be/v-N1p_kDTJA[/video]


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 28, 2013)

Like heck no! *giggle*

You sticker it before you loosen any faces. It is so you don't accidentally turn it into a wrong state and then sticker it.

It says so clearly on the site: http://www.verypuzzle.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=50

The very bottom section on the page.

Put the caps on, sticker it, take the caps off again and tension and lube it.
Fast facts in summary: it comes assembled but not stickered, all screws come tight and not ready for play(loosen it a bit before play), better sticker it before any move.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for your tips. I don't know what I've read in my excitement when the Tuttminx arrived, but I thought 'Check the Package' means 'Check if every face turns' 

Today I've started stickering. This is hard work. Got seven faces until now, not more...



Spoiler













Meanwhile, six other faces are stickered too. The six ones opposite of the faces next to the white one. So 19 faces left and I still have to decide which color will come opposite of the white face, black or yellow...


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

Stopped with stickering. My eyes are hurting  Will continue tomorrow. 
At least I think that I know that I will put black opposite of white.


I wanted to do an average of 50 instead with my Panshi, but had to stop after 30 solves...
Some good times, and some really bad times... no consistency:



Spoiler



Cube type: Rubik's Cube
Number of Solves: 30
Best Time: 24.113
Worst Time: 1:04.876

Averages:
Mean of 3 27.635
Average of 5 29.326
Average of 12 30.527

Individual times:
1: 30.087 (B2 D' L' U B2 D' B R2 D' L B D2 L F D2 L U2 B D' F' R' B' L' U2 R2)
2: 31.284 (U2 B U F' R' D2 L2 B' L2 B2 L' F2 L' U L F R2 F D F' L F' U F2 R2)
3: 33.112 (R2 B' U R' F2 L' B2 L' B U' F2 D2 R' B' R U F2 D' R B' R' D2 R D2 L)
4: 24.113 (D R' B' L' U L' F U L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' F' D F' R2 D' R F' U2 L2)
5: 30.141 (D2 L F U' F' R B2 U' L2 D' B' D' F R' F U2 B' R' U2 B R U F' R B2)
6: 31.286 (R2 U R2 F2 L' U' L' F2 D' F' L F2 D L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 L D)
7: 27.643 (F2 L2 B' D2 R' U2 B2 L D F2 U2 F R D' F' U' F U' R' B' U F D B' R2)
8: 32.852 (F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B D F' D2 L B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 U B2 U2)
9: 1:04.876 (D R2 U' L2 D' L' U2 B R' B' U' L' D2 R' B2 L' D2 B' D' L' F L2 F U' B)
10: 34.549 (D R U L B2 D2 L U' F' L2 D L D' B2 U2 B U' B2 D2 R' F' U L2 D2 F')
11: 33.505 (L' D' B R' U2 L' F L' D B' U' F D' B R2 U' F U' B2 L B L2 B U2 B2)
12: 31.411 (L F2 L2 D' B U' L2 D' B' D R' B2 U2 F' R' F' L' F' L' D F2 L2 D' R2 D)
13: 35.472 (R2 U2 R D B2 R2 U R' D' B' U2 R' D F2 D' L2 F' D' B2 D R2 U' B2 U' F')
14: 26.817 (U' R D' B D2 B2 D2 B2 R D B2 L D' F2 U F' U2 B' L2 B D' F D' F U')
15: 51.881 (D' R B' R B L2 U' F U2 L D' B2 R' U F' D L F U2 F2 U F D2 L2 F2)
16: 37.879 (F2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 F2 D L D' L U L U2 R B' U' R F' L' B L2 D' R)
17: 32.109 (D L' B L2 F' D' L' F R U2 L2 B D B2 L2 F' R F' D2 R2 F' U F' U L2)
18: 32.480 (B D' R2 D L F L F L B2 D B' R2 B2 U F D2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L' B L2)
19: 26.048 (L2 F D R' D2 F2 R' F2 U B' R F L B R2 B2 L2 B' R' D2 L' D' F D' R)
20: 27.851 (B2 U' L' U2 F D2 F D' R' D F R' B2 L' B D B U F' U2 L B D B R2)
21: 37.048 (L2 U2 B L2 U2 L' D2 B U2 F' R' U2 L' B' L2 F2 R' F' R' B2 D B2 L' B R2)
22: 37.910 (R2 U2 F' R2 U F D2 R2 U F2 U2 B R U2 L2 F2 L2 B L B' D B' L2 D2 L)
23: 25.477 (R B' D2 F R2 B' D L' D' F R D' F R' D2 R U2 L' U2 L D L F2 U R)
24: 25.148 (U L U' B' L' F' D2 F' L F L U2 B R' D B2 R2 D' R U2 R' D' R F L2)
25: 32.280 (B' U' R F2 D' F' L' F2 U B R' F' R' B' R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 U' R' U B)
26: 30.222 (D2 R2 B R F2 U' R F' D2 B' L2 B R F2 D2 F R' U' L' D L' U2 B U' R2)
27: 33.541 (R2 D' B' R B U F' L' D R U F2 D' L2 U2 R' U' R2 B2 D2 F L' U2 R U)
28: 28.217 (R2 D' L' D2 B2 L F2 D' B' L B L' D R2 B R' F U R2 B2 U' R F' R' U2)
29: 1:01.738 (L B2 D2 B D2 L' F R2 D F D F R B2 U' F L F2 D' R U' B' R' F' U)
30: 30.745 (U2 L F2 D' R' B L2 U F U2 R B2 U' R2 U' F' L' D' B L F2 U L2 U L2)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

It is quite something yes.. that tutt 

Good luck on the remaining half!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 4, 2013)

All 416 Stickers applied to the Tuttminx:
[video=youtube_share;nnzmwpxSAio]http://youtu.be/nnzmwpxSAio[/video]

I took off all centercaps without scratching to much stickers off again. Some of the centercaps were realy tight and hard to remove. I had to use all kind of tools. However, now that the screws are loosened, it turns quite well. Sometimes some of the faces catches with others during turning, but it's not a problem.



Spoiler












Some of the colors on this picture looks the same, but in real, all differ. Some are similar to others, but not too much.

Soon I will adjust the tension a bit, put on the centercaps and then on to scrambling...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooooo.. scrambling..

I haven't even dared that one yet.. LOL


----------



## Gordon (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to tension it propperly first. The faces still lock up a bit.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, I think I found a good tension. Some faces still lock up with oder faces during the turns, but for the moment it's ok like this.

Completed Tuttminx:


Spoiler












Scrambled:


Spoiler








Well, kind of 



It was an easy scramble, I've solved it in less than an hour


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice! I hardly ever scramble my normal Megaminx because it takes me too long to solve.. LOL

EDIT: I see my official single 4 X 4 is only 23 seconds away from your PB... I am getting closer LO


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 5, 2013)

Just you wait.. I am closing in (once I get these algs down that is LOL)


Great on the tutt!! Congrats


----------



## Gordon (Apr 5, 2013)

I see I have to do som 4x4 again. I didn't touch it for two or three weeks now...



MarcelP said:


> I see my official single 4 X 4 is only 23 seconds away from your PB... I am getting closer LO



My single BP is ~30 seconds faster than my second best time and approximatley 60 - 90 seconds faster than my usual times. And your official avg of 5 is 10 seconds slower than my avg of 5 PB.
So I think you passed me already. We will see in the weekly competition


----------



## Gordon (Apr 7, 2013)

Scrambling the Tuttminx:


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahhh I see you got the tensions all set now?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, but I'm still not that happy with the tensions. If I turn one face, some of the neighbour faces get slightly out of allingment and then I cannont turn any furhter. I have to turn carefully... 

Maybe I have to lube it too, but first I'll try to solve it.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 9, 2013)

After all this 4x4 talking, I did a avg of five this morning:
New Avg of 5 PB: *3.15.900*



Spoiler



Cube type: 4x4x4
Number of Solves: 5
Best Time: 2:37.396
Worst Time: DNF

Averages:
Mean of 3 2:58.695
Average of 5 3:15.900

Individual times:
1: 3:12.969 (Bw' U' R U2 F2 Uw' F2 Rw D2 B R Uw' Fw' U' L2 D2 Lw2 U' Fw2 U Rw' Uw Bw' U L Fw Lw B2 Dw2 F2 L2 D2 Fw' Dw Lw)
2: 3:05.720 (Lw2 Fw' Lw B Rw' Dw F Rw F2 D Fw2 L2 Fw' D Bw2 D2 Rw Fw2 U2 Bw' R F Dw2 Rw Uw' F' L2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' U L' Dw2)
3: 2:37.396 (Rw2 Fw' R' D' B2 Uw R' Fw2 U' R2 U L U2 L Uw2 F' Lw' U' Bw Dw R Bw2 U' L' U' Lw' Dw Rw2 D B Dw2 B2 R2 Fw L2)
4: DNF(3:44.118) (Bw2 L' B2 Lw Dw2 F2 D2 Rw' B2 R U' F2 Lw2 Fw' D F Lw2 Fw U B R' Uw' Rw' U2 Lw' Bw2 L Bw2 Lw2 B2 L' Bw U L2 Dw2)
5: 3:29.012 (Lw' Bw' Dw' L' U2 Lw F L' Uw L2 U B2 Lw B' L2 Fw' Dw' Rw' Fw2 U R2 Bw2 D R2 Fw2 D' Fw L' Fw' Uw2 Fw Dw Bw' D' Fw')



Now back to the Tuttminx


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 9, 2013)

Gordon said:


> After all this 4x4 talking, I did a avg of five this morning:
> New Avg of 5 PB: *3.15.900*
> 
> 
> ...


I did not see your result in the weekly contest for 4 X 4? I had 3:36.12 average which is one second faster than my official average  I am pretty happy with these times (if you come to think I was doing 5 - 6 minutes just a few weeks ago). I have been doing 5 X 5 for the last few weeks just one solve every weeklu competition. And I just can not seem to get faster than 18 minutes.. LOL


----------



## Gordon (Apr 9, 2013)

No, I was to late for the weekly competition. I thought I can still enter today. That's why I did this avg of five.

I didn't touch my 5x5s for ages, but that's because I don't like the two I have. I wanted to buy a ShengShou last week on zcube.cn but...
My current PB for the 5x5 is 8:29.60. But that was at a time when I did one solve per day. Maybe I'll try a solve today.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2013)

Just did a 5x5 solve: 10:02.872...
Next goal, sub 10 minutes :S


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 10, 2013)

I take more than 10 minutes just for the centers... Note to self: Check on youtube how to do centers on 5 X 5


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow... 7:00.548... damn half second.


Btw. I'm doing the scrambles from the weekly competition. This was the second one. But I had some luck, two tredges where paired up correctly without doing something special, or at least without doing something I was aware of


----------



## Gordon (Apr 19, 2013)

Haha... I just destroyed my magic and unscrambeled my master magic so that I cannot put it in shape anymore... back to cubes  (and beer)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

I ordered a magic from zcube, it came with extra strings.. wow.

I had one as a pre-teen.. I have NO clue where it ended up, but now I have one again lol And I got a youtube tut to learn to solve it hahaha


----------



## Gordon (Apr 22, 2013)

I have my Magic and Master Magic also from zcube.

Years ago I had also a Rubik's one. My father knew Rubiks and therefore we had lot's of puzzles from him. Unfortunately I was not really interested in them back then so one day we gave them away...  Only two Cubes are left, from which one is in a signed box, so at least something...

Here's how my Magic looks at the moment. I guess I'll have to restring it...


Spoiler











But there is also a SS 4x4 which wants to be modded and a V-Cube 4x4 which needs to be assembled, so I don't know when I'll have time to restring the Magic.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 24, 2013)

After finaly modded my new ShengShou 4x4 I've done the first avg of 5 with it:

Average of 5: *3:01.04*
Individual times: 3:13.17, 2:59.01, (3:14.46), 2:50.94, (2:29.29)

Both the 3:01.04 avg of 5 and 2:29.29 single are PB's.

I hope to get a sub 3mins avg of five soon...




Spoiler



1: 3:13.17 - Rw' B Uw U Fw' B' F L' Fw B2 R' B2 Fw2 U' Uw' B U' Uw B Rw2 U' Rw F R' F' L2 D2 R2 Uw L' R' Rw' D' Rw Fw' U' Uw' R Uw2 D
2: 2:59.01 - U Fw2 F2 Rw D2 Fw2 B2 F2 D2 Rw D L' Fw F2 Uw D' R L' U Uw2 D B2 U' F Rw2 L2 D R' Uw' B' Fw' D Uw2 U L2 R' D Fw2 L R'
3: 3:14.46 - Uw2 Fw2 F' D2 F2 Uw2 L2 Uw' D2 F Uw' F2 B' Fw R' Rw' D' U L2 B2 U2 D' Uw2 B' Fw' D' F D B Rw' F Rw2 Fw L Fw' Rw L2 Fw U F
4: 2:50.94 - F' Fw2 U2 D R2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' L' Fw' Uw2 B R' Rw' Uw' Rw U Uw' R Fw' D2 B2 Uw2 F2 Uw L2 Fw Rw D2 Fw' F U2 B2 Rw' F2 Uw R2 D' Fw
5: 2:29.29 - U2 D Rw' Uw' Fw D' R F2 L D F2 B Rw' R L2 F' D2 Rw' F2 Fw Rw F Fw' R' Rw' F' Uw' L Fw' B F2 D R' L F' Rw2 L' Uw' B L'


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice! You are already settled in with Yao he? How did the modding go?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow.. you and Yau are agreeing I see!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm using Yau since I restarted cubing. So already a few months.

Modding was hard for me. And I think I didn't sand down enough, because the new 'holes' look kind of tiny compared to the modded cube in the video I followed (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDYDMgTBLXQ). I don't even have to put on new stickers 

I don't know if I would do it again... And I already bought a 5x5 to mod, but I think I'll leave this one unmodded.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

I am going to redo mine as I didn't like the Florian mod. So.. going to do konsta only and see how I like it.

In any case I have my v-cube that I like 

Ohhh couple months worth of Yau ahhh.. yeah that helps lol


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 24, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> . So.. going to do konsta only and see how I like it.



Konsta is the inner pieces right? If I where to do it again, I would do still both.. I like my modded 4X4


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, only the inner pieces  The cube arrived in the country today, so.. it'll be here on Friday most likely


----------



## Gordon (Apr 24, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am going to redo mine as I didn't like the Florian mod. So.. going to do konsta only and see how I like it.
> 
> In any case I have my v-cube that I like l



Mine is just nearly like konsta only. But I cannot say to much yet, because it was brand new before modding, so I have solved it maybe 7, 8 times so far.

I have an assembeled V4 and one still to assemble. The problem with my V4 is that it sometimes turns wonderfull, and then a few turns later it turns like a piece of wood. I don't know why... and also that locking of the centers drives me crazy. Even if it does not realy slow me down it is so anoying, that I sometimes would like to smash it against a wall. That's why I didn't assemble my second V4 yet...




Kattenvriendin said:


> Ohhh couple months worth of Yau ahhh.. yeah that helps lol



Don't compare yourself with my times. I'm cubing since nearly two years now (ok, 14 months without the break), and am still sup 30 on the 3x3...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the first issue is a tensioning issue. The cube is unbelievably finicky so I found.

What I did that finally worked is to align the U layer's line between cubie 2 and 3 (so the middle vertical line) to the layer below it (the 3rd layer), on the line between cubie 3 and 4, and make it so it corner cuts to JUST on that line. And not any further. Do this on ALL the layers.

You will have to work with 1/8th screw turns at some point in time, it is that precise.

Make it so all sides have the same amount of cutting like this on all sides and all around the faces. So with white on top all the way around on all faces, same with yellow.. etc.etc.

When you have it on that, THEN you can tension the cube to your liking by turning all the layers an equal amount on all the screws. So if you tighten the white 1/4 turn, you tighten ALL sides that much. Solve it a bit, repeat. 

This takes a LONG time, but you get a really nicely even tensioned cube that way, and less lockups because all layers are tensioned the exact same. If it STILL locks, then you have to tighten it more after that to give it more stability.

It is NOT a shengshou, by no means, on this issue lol


----------



## Gordon (Apr 25, 2013)

That sounds like it takes a whole day  but thanks, I'll add it to my todo list.

Now that I modded my SS4x4 and restringed my Magic this morning (I hope I'll never have to do that again) I'm currently trying to unscramble my Master Magic.

So my Todo-list is at the moment:
- Learning to solve the Master Magic without messing up every time
- Finaly solve the Tuttminx
- do some more Florian mod to my SS4x4
- mod my SS5x5 (maybe...)
- assemble the second V4

Then I'll try to tension the V4's like described.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 25, 2013)

You will be done by 2016 for sure with that list


----------



## Gordon (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep. That's my goal. Before I turn 40.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok, for the first time I did an average of 12 on the 4x4: 

Average of 12: *3:00.81*
Including a new avg of 5 PB of *2:52.76* and a new single PB of *2:13.13*.

It's interessting to see how the times depend on parities:
The single PB (and maybe the 2:41.28) had no parity at all. The other times that are sub 3 min had one parity (OLL or PLL) and the ones that are more than 3 mins had two parities (OLL and PLL). The six minutes solve had also parity, but I messed it up...



Spoiler



1. 3:09.14 D' U' F2 U R' Fw R' Rw' Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 R2 F2 R2 Fw D' F2 D2 L2 Uw2 L' Fw2 R2 D2 B R Uw F Rw2 R F' Rw Fw2 F' Rw' Uw2 R' L Fw' 
2. 2:41.28 L2 Uw Rw D' U' L R' Fw2 Rw' Fw' B2 U' Uw L' U' F' L2 B D' L D2 U' Uw2 Fw L Rw F' L Fw F B' U' Fw U2 R2 Fw2 U' R' Uw' D2 
3. 3:02.86 Fw R2 F' R2 U Fw Uw' U L' Fw2 Uw F' B2 U' B L' Fw R2 U' F R B Uw U' F' B' Rw L R' U2 D R Uw' U2 B2 D L Uw' R' Rw' 
4. (2:13.13) Fw2 B' F' L F2 Fw' R Fw' L2 F Rw' U' Fw2 Rw2 B L2 U Rw2 D' U2 L2 B' Fw2 Rw2 F' D' Uw B2 Uw' B Rw' R' D L Fw' U F' R' L Uw 
5. 2:54.14 B' D' R2 L2 Fw Uw' B2 Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 F2 D' Rw2 F' B D Fw L U2 B U F2 U' Rw2 B2 U' F' Uw Fw' R Fw2 Rw2 F Fw2 U2 L R2 Fw2 R 
6. (6:05.32) R F2 U' F2 D Uw B2 Uw' U' Rw U' R' Fw2 L2 U' R2 Fw' Rw2 F' Rw R Uw' D2 U' R2 D Rw Uw2 U D2 Fw F2 D' Uw' F2 U Uw2 R2 D' Rw' 
7. 3:18.13 B' L2 U L D' B' F D Rw' L B U' Uw B' F R' L2 D2 Uw' F' D' F2 D U L' U' R' F B' R Rw Uw' R' Rw Uw' L2 B2 Rw' L2 Uw' 
8. 2:54.42 R Rw' B Fw' F2 Uw Rw' D2 Fw' Uw D2 B2 Fw' F D2 Fw' R2 Uw U Fw2 U B' Fw2 D R2 L2 Rw Fw2 L U2 Uw' B2 Fw' U B2 Rw U' F Rw' Fw 
9. 2:57.28 F2 L Uw' F' Fw' D' B2 Rw D L2 Rw2 F Fw' R2 U2 Uw' D L2 R2 B2 L' Fw' D' U' B Fw R2 B2 U' R B2 R' L U' Uw2 B2 U2 R' Fw Uw' 
10. 2:57.77 L2 Rw' R2 Fw D Uw2 F2 U D' R Uw' D' B2 Fw Uw2 B' L2 F B Fw U2 L Fw D R' B' Uw2 R B D' Rw' F2 D' Rw' R' F Rw2 Uw' R L' 
11. 3:05.80 L2 U' F L' Fw Rw' U2 Fw' Uw D' R2 U2 Fw Rw Fw2 U Rw2 U2 Fw D2 U Uw' R' Rw F2 D U2 Uw' Fw B' L2 Uw' Fw2 U' Uw' R F' Uw' Rw2 D 
12. 3:07.26 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L' B' U D2 R F Rw' F2 B2 Uw' Fw2 F B Uw F R F D L' D' Fw' L' D2 Rw2 F' L' Fw F' Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 B2 Uw' B F' R




And btw. Yesterday I did a new 3x3 single PB... until now I thought that my old single PB was 20.024 instead of 21.024 and I just now realised that my *20.794* yesterday is my new PB 

But it was an easy scramble: D B2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' D2 U' B' R2 B L' B' D
(4 moves X-cross)

Edit: the 3x3 PB was done with the milky Zhan Chi


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 27, 2013)

Gordon said:


> .. I just now realised that my *20.794* yesterday is my new PB
> 
> But it was an easy scramble: D B2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' D2 U' B' R2 B L' B' D
> (4 moves X-cross)
> ...



Congrats!! That is one awesome scramble. I had 18.98 without warming up 

EDIT: My son has his birthday so I do not have the time for cubing. I did a quick Ao5 to full fill some cube needs and with your scramble to start with it was a great Ao5 

Best average of 5: 23.71
1-5 - (18.98) (28.12) 25.90 22.09 23.14


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 27, 2013)

Happy b-day on the kiddo!


----------



## Gordon (May 23, 2013)

Yesterday I did 100 solves with my Fangshi and broke several PBs:

Avg of 5: *25.74*
27.47, 27.46, (21.36), (27.92), 22.29

Avg of 12: *28.14*
29.06, 27.47, 27.46, (21.36), 27.92, 22.29, 27.66, 31.91, (35.14), 31.25, 29.28, 27.08

Avg of 50: *29.52*


Spoiler



26.30, 28.83, 24.62, 36.29, 27.38, 33.50, 25.22, (43.43), 30.22, 34.17, 30.64, 27.04, 31.86, (37.56), 29.06, 27.47, 27.46, (21.36), 27.92, (22.29), 27.66, 31.91, 35.14, 31.25, 29.28, 27.08, 29.99, 29.69, 29.16, 34.66, 33.70, 30.48, 27.43, 26.70, 29.69, 34.63, 25.31, 23.80, 31.30, 31.27, 27.77, 33.19, 29.03, (22.68), 30.37, 29.06, 29.19, (43.71), 23.39, 28.94



Avg of 100: *30.34*


Spoiler



25.33, 29.59, 34.88, 26.30, 28.83, 24.62, 36.29, 27.38, 33.50, 25.22, (43.43), 30.22, 34.17, 30.64, 27.04, 31.86, 37.56, 29.06, 27.47, 27.46, (21.36), 27.92, (22.29), 27.66, 31.91, 35.14, 31.25, 29.28, 27.08, 29.99, 29.69, 29.16, 34.66, 33.70, 30.48, 27.43, 26.70, 29.69, 34.63, 25.31, 23.80, 31.30, 31.27, 27.77, 33.19, 29.03, (22.68), 30.37, 29.06, 29.19, (43.71), (23.39), 28.94, 29.52, 28.83, 32.65, 33.26, 25.60, 27.54, 35.27, 32.26, 30.92, 30.09, 31.66, 31.55, 29.57, (47.82), (42.71), 30.87, 32.35, 30.62, 25.66, 27.94, 34.79, 32.37, 31.81, 30.15, 28.96, 41.01, 27.82, 26.88, 25.41, 32.08, 28.57, 25.54, 33.63, 28.10, 31.36, 28.45, 30.91, 34.29, 34.34, 31.81, (47.75), 25.27, 38.96, 31.98, (21.73), 37.13, 29.51



I've also got a new 2x2 avg of 12 PB done with the Zhanchi 2x2: 
*7.85*
8.27, 7.75, (6.60), 7.92, 7.28, 7.81, 7.28, (9.34), 9.20, 7.08, 6.97, 8.89


So I guess that the new Cubes were worth it


----------



## MarcelP (May 23, 2013)

You are definatly getting faster! Good stuff.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 23, 2013)

Well done! Congrats


----------



## Lchu613 (May 25, 2013)

I need to practice more or you all will catch up to me all too soon


----------



## Gordon (May 28, 2013)

Today I wanted to do some soves by the way and they started with an average of 5 of 
26.14 
(23.17), (28.93), 26.35, 27.36, 24.70

After some additional solves I decided to do the Race-to-sub-30 scrambles since I was on a good run. Unfortunatley the following solves were not that good, but I managed to do my second sub-30 avg of 12 of the competition:
29.68
29.59, 28.67, 31.98, 26.38, (24.66), 27.01, 27.27, 34.72, 27.93, (43.29), 37.98, 25.22

And with the solves before I even got a new average of 5 PB:
*27.58*
(23.17), 28.93, 26.35, 27.36, 24.70, 27.22, (32.19), 29.59, 28.67, 31.98, 26.38, 24.66


----------



## MarcelP (May 28, 2013)

Nice going there Gordon! You are on an improving streak


----------



## KongShou (May 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Congrats!! That is one awesome scramble. I had 18.98 without warming up
> 
> EDIT: My son has his birthday so I do not have the time for cubing. I did a quick Ao5 to full fill some cube needs and with your scramble to start with it was a great Ao5
> 
> ...



10.63 for me, could have been sub 10 if its not yellow cross. Actually just did an white, 9.42 which is like my 10th sub 10. Awesome scramble!

Just did another 8.21, lets sub 8 this
Wow, 7.99 my first sub8! Lol!
7.50. Lets sub 7


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 28, 2013)

Nice times Gordon!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 10, 2013)

After my 3rd sub 30 avg of 12 in the race-to-sub-30 I somehow slowed down. Now I only seldom get sub 30 times. 
So I switched to solve the 4x4 a bit more and just got a new single PB:

*2:07.71*
D’ Fw’ R’ B Rw’ U F’ U’ D’ L’ U’ D2 Rw Uw’ U2 D’ Rw2 Fw’ B2 U’ Fw Rw Fw2 Rw U2 D F Uw2 Fw R2 U’ Uw’ R2 Fw’ U’ Rw F Uw2 B’ F’



I hope I can get a sub 2 mins solve soon


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 10, 2013)

Gordon said:


> After my 3rd sub 30 avg of 12 in the race-to-sub-30 I somehow slowed down. Now I only seldom get sub 30 times.


Don't you just hate that  After great improvements for 5 weeks until I was at 33.x and thinking "yeah I can do this", I had my worst ever entry of 40.x. My slowest since like February LOL


----------



## Gordon (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn 1.66 seconds

new 4x4 PB:
*2:01.66* F' U R U2 Fw Rw2 U' B' U' Rw R2 Fw' R U Rw U D Rw Fw' U D2 B' U Uw2 D L2 B2 L' Uw2 F B Rw2 F' D' L2 Uw L2 Rw B' R2

I had a feeling during the solve that it could be fast....


However... also a new avg of 5 and avg of 12 PB:

Best average of 5: *2:29.37*
3-7 - (2:01.66) 2:17.80 2:40.08 2:30.24 (3:30.78)

Best average of 12: *2:36.92*
1-12 - 2:33.58 2:54.15 (2:01.66) 2:17.80 2:40.08 2:30.24 (3:30.78) 2:32.50 2:26.38 2:55.50 2:42.24 2:36.74



Spoiler



1. 2:33.58 F Fw L2 Fw2 U Uw2 L U2 B R' Fw2 R Uw Rw2 U' D' R' U Rw2 D2 F B Uw Fw2 Uw2 D2 Fw' R2 U2 D2 R F R' B2 Uw F' L2 F Fw2 B
2. 2:54.15 Uw2 F' L' R2 B U D R D2 Rw2 U2 L D2 L Rw' Fw L U2 Fw2 R2 F2 B2 Uw2 L' F2 Rw2 R Fw' Rw2 U' L2 Rw R' F2 U Rw' D Rw2 U' Uw
3. 2:01.66 F' U R U2 Fw Rw2 U' B' U' Rw R2 Fw' R U Rw U D Rw Fw' U D2 B' U Uw2 D L2 B2 L' Uw2 F B Rw2 F' D' L2 Uw L2 Rw B' R2
4. 2:17.80 Uw2 R2 F Fw2 Rw U F' D L2 Rw R' Uw2 R Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R' D2 F2 U' L2 F' U Rw' R' F' Fw R F2 Fw2 B2 U F B2 U B2 D L' R
5. 2:40.08 F2 Rw U2 L2 U2 Fw' B' D Rw R Fw Rw' F U2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L' R2 D2 Fw L' R D' B Uw' D' F B' D2 L' Uw2 Rw' R Uw' D' R' Fw' Rw' D'
6. 2:30.24 R2 U D R Fw2 B R2 Fw L2 F2 Fw2 D L' Rw2 R' F' Uw2 D B2 Rw D2 Fw' B' R' F' Fw2 D2 L Rw R2 Fw' B2 Rw U' Uw2 Fw2 B2 L' Fw U
7. 3:30.78 Fw R2 D2 Fw2 U' D B Rw' F2 Fw L2 U2 Uw' Rw U2 F' Uw' B R' F' Fw' Uw' D2 Fw' D' F2 Fw2 B Rw' D2 Rw2 U B' U2 R2 F' D' L R B'
8. 2:32.50 R' F Uw Rw2 Fw B' D2 R F Rw2 Uw2 Rw F' Rw' Fw2 L Fw2 B' U2 Rw R2 U' R D2 Fw2 B Uw2 L2 Rw R F' L2 R F' R2 U L Rw' B2 L'
9. 2:26.38 Uw D' Rw' Uw' D' B' L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D R' B2 U F' U2 D Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw R2 U' B' D Fw Rw2 F U' Uw' L' Rw' R' F2 L' U2 Uw2 L2 F'
10. 2:55.50 B U2 D L' Rw B' U' Uw' D F R' Uw2 D' Fw B2 Rw2 U Uw2 D' Rw2 Fw' L F L2 B Rw2 D2 R2 B Uw' B' Uw F' Rw' Uw Fw2 B U L' Rw2
11. 2:42.24 F Fw' Rw Fw' U L2 F' Fw R Fw' R D' L' F B' U F2 R U D2 R U Rw U2 B' L' R2 U' L Rw R2 Fw2 B L2 F Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D' Rw'
12. 2:36.74 L R' F Rw' U D2 B2 U Fw' Uw2 R' U2 D2 F2 R' Uw' L Rw' Fw D' Fw2 R' B U L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw' B' L2 Rw F' R' U Uw2 F2 Fw Uw D2


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Damn 1.66 seconds
> 
> new 4x4 PB:
> *2:01.66* F' U R U2 Fw Rw2 U' B' U' Rw R2 Fw' R U Rw U D Rw Fw' U D2 B' U Uw2 D L2 B2 L' Uw2 F B Rw2 F' D' L2 Uw L2 Rw B' R2
> ...



Wow man.. Nice going again.. I have lost all interest in 4 X 4 lately. I only do 5 solves per week (for weekly competition)  It shows in my times. I just love 3 X 3 practice lately.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 19, 2013)

For me it's the opposite. Most of my 3x3 solves are so crappy at the moment. I don't know what the problem is, but this startet after I graduated in the race to sub 30 thread.

For example, here is my latest avg of 12: 37.03
Individual times: _45.21_, _46.45_, _38.59_, 33.47, 25.22, 30.19, 30.78, 28.91, _1:00.82_, _1:08.26_, 29.68, 26.23

And my last avg of 5: 33.01
Individual times: 24.82, 30.09, _51.47_, 37.94, 30.99

Note that there are some quite good times, but I'm inconsistent as hell.

However, that's why I currently prefer the 4x4, but also there, my times are just bad at the moment.


Maybe all this is because my cubing-motivation is bad at the moment, but it is bad, because of the negative progress I do at the moment.



Edit (two hours later)

I realy don't know what's going on... suddenly a good average, and it's even on video 

Average of 5: *28.62*
(26.31), 30.23, 26.71, 28.93, (31.80)



Spoiler



1. U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F R2 D U R F2 U L
2. F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 F R' B L D B F' L D2 R F2
3. F' U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B L' B' R' D' F L2 D2 U' F' U
4. R' B U L' F2 U2 R2 D L B' R' F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 R' F2 L' B2
5. B L' B2 U F L' F2 B R2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R' D2 R B2 L


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice times!! Wow.. yeah I have been otherwise occupied a bit, only training the 3x3 every now and then, so I am not expecting super times at next comp hahah. But well done!!


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 20, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Edit (two hours later)
> 
> I realy don't know what's going on... suddenly a good average, and it's even on video
> 
> ...



When I get home from work I will try to find that video on your YouTube channel


----------



## Gordon (Jun 20, 2013)

I'ts not yet uploaded... my trial of sony vegas expired, so it will maybe follow today.

Edit: here's the video:
[video=youtube_share;u84cv18nSVQ]http://youtu.be/u84cv18nSVQ[/video]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice! Sub-30! I haven't watched your videos in awhile so it's good to see you're improving. No classical music now?


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, I had not seen the video.. Nice going there Gordon! I see your look ahead is truely kicking in.. It will be no time before you are faster than me  I am uploading a few vids. I did three AO5'S with my three favorite cubes..


----------



## Gordon (Jul 3, 2013)

Funny to here something like that just now, when I had an avg of 5 with 37.something... one solve was sup 50 

But I think (hope) it's just a bad day. Going for lunch now and then I'm trying some better times.




I saw the times in your thread. Man, I whish I would be as fast as you.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 3, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I saw the times in your thread. Man, I whish I would be as fast as you.



Nah, one lucky 17 seconds solve.. The rest is in the same range as your times.. Only my times are a bit more consistent.. You will get there soon.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 3, 2013)

I just wanted to do the same as you.
Three averages of 5 with three cubes.

When I was filming the last avg of 5, the memory card was full, so now I'm moving the already filmed away to finish the last avg of 5.
Hopefully I can upload them today.


So. Here are the videos

MoYu Huanying: *29.30*: (36.99), 28.33, 27.79, 31.79, (27.29)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQcxIrfPexY

ShuangRen: *29.05*: 30.45, (24.56), (36.44), 27.69, 29.01
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzqrp6SlSrM

ZhanChi: *27.29*: (23.78), (37.13), 27.89, 25.20, 28.77


----------



## Gordon (Jul 4, 2013)

What?

Average of 12 PB with the first 12 solves of the day?

Average of 12: *28.54*
Individual times: 
28.79, 28.50, 27.08, 27.42, 25.66, 29.61, 31.26, (23.00), (46.02), 29.58, 31.74, 25.71




Spoiler



1. 28.79 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F D2 R2 D' U2 R' F' D' U2 L' D2 
2. 28.50 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B F' R2 B D' F2 R2 F' L' R' F' L F 
3. 27.08 U2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R' B D U R2 B' R D2 R2 U' 
4. 27.42 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F L F D' U F' L' R2 D' R2 B' 
5. 25.66 L F2 L' D2 F2 L R' U2 L R' F' D' L' F' R D2 B F R' 
6. 29.61 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F U2 L D' R B2 D2 U' R2 B2 
7. 31.26 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 R2 F' L D' L' R D U' R2 D2 F' 
8. (23.00) R2 B U' D2 F' L2 B2 U B L U B2 D L2 F2 B2 U' B2 U F2 
9. (46.02) B' U2 F' L2 B2 U2 F L2 B U2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 B' D B' R' D 
10. 29.58 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F U' R' D U2 F' R U' F' L 
11. 31.74 U' B2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F U R' B2 D2 L' B' D' L R 
12. 25.71 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R U B D' F L F U' B R'



I think this will be a good day


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 4, 2013)

Whoohoo! Good Stuff man. I remember clearly when you where struggling to make an average of 5 sub 35.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Whoohoo! Good Stuff man. I remember clearly when you where struggling to make an average of 5 sub 35.



Yep, I remember too. In my first post, roughly nine month ago, my avg of 5 PB was 36.64.

Yesterday, I just did some solves for fun, and this new avg of 5 PB popped up after the first 5 solves: 

Average of 5: *27.33*
Individual times: 28.18, (28.65), (22.09), 28.39, 25.41

So my improvement in the last 9 month is around 9 seconds. I wonder if my improvement will go on like this.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 12, 2013)

Just bashed my avg of 5 PB:

*26.07* [(23.06), 27.26, 24.85, (27.57), 26.09]

over a second faster!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 24, 2013)

New single PB! first sub-20 solve, with PLL skip. *18.59*
Scramble: L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B U R F2 D2 U' R2 F R2


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice! I had 22.39 on white cross and 27.someting on green cross.. I also noticed your two in a row sub 27 entries in 3 X 3 X 3 weekly  Nice. We are about at same speed now.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 24, 2013)

Gordon said:


> New single PB! first sub-20 solve, with PLL skip. *18.59*
> Scramble: L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B U R F2 D2 U' R2 F R2



Nice, my first sub 20 was also an 18.xx, after having LOADS of 20.xx solves, I somehow skipped a whole second!

Update your sig?


----------



## Gordon (Aug 13, 2013)

Since yesterday I've got a new 5x5 and just beat my PB with the first timed solve: 

*6:30.675*

~30 seconds improvement compared to last PB and ~90 seconds faster than the average solves on my old 5x5


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 14, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Since yesterday I've got a new 5x5 and just beat my PB with the first timed solve:
> 
> *6:30.675*
> 
> ~30 seconds improvement compared to last PB and ~90 seconds faster than the average solves on my old 5x5



I will be attending a few more competions this year and I registered for 5X5X5. I have timed a few solves. I just seem not to get fast enough to get a valid score. Most of my solves are around 15 - 18 minutes.. I must be doing somthing really wrong LOL.. In a competition the clock stops at 10 minutes.. So I suspect I will get nothing but DNF's. 

Btw, did you learn any new algoritms to handle edge parity on 5X5?


----------



## Gordon (Aug 14, 2013)

At the comp where I registered is the time-limit for 5x5x5 at six minutes, and the cut-off for beein allowed to do 5 solves is at two minutes. So I have to practice a bit to be able to get sub six minutes.

But.... I've just got my first sub six solve: *5:59.33*

I have not learned new algos yet, but I could have used one in that sub six solve, because I lost a decent amount of time for this case:


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 14, 2013)

Gordon said:


> At the comp where I registered is the time-limit for 5x5x5 at six minutes, and the cut-off for beein allowed to do 5 solves is at two minutes. So I have to practice a bit to be able to get sub six minutes.
> 
> But.... I've just got my first sub six solve: *5:59.33*
> 
> I have not learned new algos yet, but I could have used one in that sub six solve, because I lost a decent amount of time for this case:



I would have done 

R U R' F R' F' R = flipping alg

x' z
flipping alg
Dw flipping alg Dw'

can't visualise what would happen after that, lol, i hope it solves the case or at least solves one edge with parity on the other


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 14, 2013)

I would have done:

x' z
R2 d2 R U R' F R' F' d2 R2 (I believe)


----------

